# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Máy H-Frame 5648

## diy1102

Tình hình là sau một thời gian dài dự kiến + chém gió và hoàn thành con máy 1218 cho xưởng ông chú. H công việc kiếm cơm cũng bớt bận hơn, mới có thời gian DIY cho mình một con H hành trình Y489 X 529 (gần 49, 53), Z 129.
Đây là một số linh kiện đã sưu tầm được và con lại sau khi bận k trông nhà đc bị thất thoát một số dù biết nhưng chưa tìm lại ngay đc. Phương trâm là DIY trên những gì đã sưu tầm được.
*Mục đích chính:* Pay mica, nhôm, đồng số lượng ít để phục vụ MOD CASE cho anh em VOZ.
*Thông số:* 
*- X:* ray THK SR15V, Vitme 1520 chạy qua bánh răng dây đai xuống còn bước 5 cho khỏe (nhà DIY được bánh răng nên xài bánh răng để bớt xèng mua khớp nối ạ);
*- Y:* ray tròn có đế phi 20, mỗi bên 3 Block trượt (định cắt cặp THK SR15V 1,5m ra nhưng thấy hơi phí nên dùng ray tròn), vitme 1208 cũng chạy qua bánh răng dây đai xuống còn B4 cho máu;
*- Z:* ray THK SR15V, Vitme 1505;
*- Động cơ:* Step 2 pha, SIZE 56 1.6N.m 3 trục;
*- Driver:* B342 M14 nhatsonelec hàng Việt Nam chất lượng đã được khẳng định (có sự hỗ trợ giá của bác nhatson);
*- BOB:* mach3 tự DIY;
*- Spin:* DIY từ Động cơ BLDC sanyo 350W của động cơ xe đạp điện, chạy 36V, 2 tốc độ 5k và 10k (có thể điều tốc tùy ý qua bộ điều khiển DAAO); Đầu kẹp mũi DIY bằng ER Collet Chuck With Straight Shank 11, dẫn động qua bánh răng và dây đai tỉ lệ truyền là 2:1 và 4:1 (tương ướng với tốc độ 5k, 10k, vì bản thân BLDC này tốc độ là 2,5K). spin này ăn đứt mất em DC nhé, chạy cả ngày không nóng, không ồn như DC chổi than, nếu có nóng thì có thể giải nhiệt được vì phần nóng là quận dây ở thân động cơ cố định, chổi than thì là chuyển động nên khó làm mát. Giá DIY dự kiến động cơ và DAAO 500k, Đầu kẹp mũi, bánh răng dây đai 700k nữa.
*- Khung máy:* bằng nhôm kỹ thuật, sắt hộp 4080 dày 3ly, một số = Mica đài loan.
Đây là một số linh kiện đã có sẵn:













Tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi loại mỡ này:

Dùng tốt cho Vitme, trượt và bi cho spin ở tốc độ dưới 10k vòng không ạ?

Ps: 
- Do công việc chính của em nhiều khi bị động nên có thể tiến độ hơi chậm, mong các bác cứ chém nhiệt tình ạ.
- Bác nhatson đừng giận vì tiến độ chậm ạ, còn vụ IC nữa cũng chưa review được ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, im_atntc, thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhxco

Cố lên bác, chờ xem bác độ cái spindle, rảnh làm luôn mấy con spind đi bác.
Mỡ đấy e nghĩ vitme, trượt dùng tốt, spindle e k dám phán, nhưng chắc cũng ok thui, hi`hi`

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

em kết cái motor direct drive đoá nha  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> em kết cái motor direct drive đoá nha


Là con nào bác NS nhỉ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

cố lên thớt  :Big Grin:   chơi hẳn spindle  1,5kw hoặc to hơn phay kim loại cho nó sướng đi thớt ơi  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cố lên thớt   chơi hẳn spindle  1,5kw hoặc to hơn phay kim loại cho nó sướng đi thớt ơi


Vấn đề là em muốn DIY bác biết tuốt ạ. Với nhu cầu của em con spin của em phù hợp lắm ạ, e chủ yếu Pay 2D đồng nhôm nên tốc độ 10k là ổn ạ, con này khi chạy ợ 10k mô men cũng k kém 1,5Kw của bác đâu.
Ps: Mà cái tấm đồng vừa rồi sao bác cho ăn có 0,2 vậy ạ?

----------


## diy1102

> Là con nào bác NS nhỉ?


Là con động cơ xe đạp đó ạ.
Con đó là em chưa théo cái vỏ ra. Khi DIY em chỉ lấy cái lõi thôi nó sẽ nhỏ gọn hơn ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Vấn đề là em muốn DIY bác biết tuốt ạ. Với nhu cầu của em con spin của em phù hợp lắm ạ, e chủ yếu Pay 2D đồng nhôm nên tốc độ 10k là ổn ạ, con này khi chạy ợ 10k mô men cũng k kém 1,5Kw của bác đâu.
> Ps: Mà cái tấm đồng vừa rồi sao bác cho ăn có 0,2 vậy ạ?


các chú cứ phay đi rồi biết  :Big Grin:  ,

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

con này ah, hình như từ xe điện

----------


## diy1102

> các chú cứ phay đi rồi biết  ,


Hi hi hi hi Vụ 0,2 hay vụ spin DIY của em? 
Cái máy của bọn em đang ở chỗ cu nam cũng đang ý định nắp 1,5Kw đấy bác.
Còn spin DIY của em thì ăn cũng k đến lỗi tồi ạ. Cũng DIY rồi nhưng giờ cái phiên bản đó đang nằm ở phương trời nào e cũng k biết. Cái này là DIY cho em nên em sẽ chộp ảnh lại.




> con này ah, hình như từ xe điện


Em đã ghi đầu topic là động cơ 350W sanyo nhật của xe đạp điện mà anh.

----------


## Nam CNC

đồng gì ? đồng thau đúc hay dạng tấm cán mỏng ? 2 loại này khác nhau thì chế độ cắt khác nhau 1 tí , còn tại sao ăn mỏng 0.2 thì tuỳ thuộc vào dao , khung máy và spindle. Máy C fame cùi bắp của em ăn 0.2 , 0.5, 1 thậm chí 2 và có lúc sai đường dao nó găm 1 phát 3 mm tốc độ 900mm/min dao 3 mm mà vẫn ngọt sớt mặc dù xanh mặt muốn rụng rún.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

:Smile:  , em nhìn hình là khoái chí roài, có kịp đọc đâu ah, cụ làm cái spindle, lõi thật nặng kéo bằng con BLDC này đảm bảo gud

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đồng gì ? đồng thau đúc hay dạng tấm cán mỏng ? 2 loại này khác nhau thì chế độ cắt khác nhau 1 tí , còn tại sao ăn mỏng 0.2 thì tuỳ thuộc vào dao , khung máy và spindle. Máy C fame cùi bắp của em ăn 0.2 , 0.5, 1 thậm chí 2 và có lúc sai đường dao nó găm 1 phát 3 mm tốc độ 900mm/min dao 3 mm mà vẫn ngọt sớt mặc dù xanh mặt muốn rụng rún.


Hi hi đồng đỏ để làm tản nhiệt nước trong máy tính ạ. Hi hi em hỏi chơi bác biết tuốt thội ạ, bởi vì bon em đang gia công một cái bên bác biêt tuốt, nên thấy bác ý cho ăn 0,2 ngọt xớt nên ý em hỏi sao không cho ăn 0.5 ạ.
Ps: Máy cùi của bác nhưng ae muốn theo cũng khó ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> , em nhìn hình là khoái chí roài, có kịp đọc đâu ah, cụ làm cái spindle, lõi thật nặng kéo bằng con BLDC này đảm bảo gud
> 
> b.r


Tại trước có đọc một số bài thấy bác Nam CNC có nói một số đông jcow trục chính của nhật nó chỉ 400W mà ăn đc nhôm nên em cũng thử DIY một cái cho một bác ở trên VOZ chạy cũng tạm được ạ.
Em thấy con này mô men khỏe (nhìn mấy cái nam châm đất hiếm trong lõi nó đã kết ạ) hôm em ghịch dại cặp cái kìm chết vào cái trục và giữ rồi đóng điện, kéo ga (vì nó là động cơ xe đạp điện, điều tốc = tay ga) nó văng cho quả xém tèo.

Bác kết không? mấy hôm nữa em kiếm tặng bác một con ạ. Bác chắc k cần DAAO nhỉ?

----------


## nhatson

hehe, em thik diy thoi, đang có ctrinh diy con direct drive pancake

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

Máu h quá rồi . đợi đủ thóc 1 cái là làm thôi

----------

diy1102

----------


## Khoa C3

Phay đồng nó bở như khoai lang ấy mà. Em dùng con dao vẫn khác gỗ chạy sâu 1 li không thấy máy kêu ca gì, còn dao to cỡ 5 6 thì không phải bàn  :Embarrassment:

----------

diy1102, linhdt1121

----------


## diy1102

> , em nhìn hình là khoái chí roài, có kịp đọc đâu ah, cụ làm cái spindle, lõi thật nặng kéo bằng con BLDC này đảm bảo gud
> 
> b.r


Bác nhất sơn cho em hỏi có nhất thiết pải làm cái lõi thật nặng k? E chỉ tính mua Collet Chuck về rồi diy cái như kiểu gối BK nhưng tăng chiều dày nên thôi ạ.

----------


## nhatson

dạ được, lý thuyết là vậy, thục tế thì tuỳ điều kiện ah  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

http://dynospindles.com/vault/techni...les-Part-1.pdf
http://www.dagmita.lt/uploads/file/P...ting_Guide.pdf
http://books.google.com.vn/books?id=...design&f=false
một chút thông tin cho việc chế tạo spindle

b.r

----------

diy1102, haignition, Tuanlm

----------


## diy1102

Ok. Em đi tiện cục sắt hình trụ xuyên tâm về cho vào cái collet chuck rồi gá bi 2 đầu là ok, không sợ vụ cân bằng động

----------


## nhatson

Rigidity
To achieve the best possible rigidity: 
- minimise the distance between the front support position and the spindle nose. 
- bearing spacing (between rear and front supports) should be fairly short. As a guideline, a 
ratio l/d = 2,5-3 provides the best compromise, where are: 
l= distance between the rearmost bearing row and the first front side bearing row; 
d= bore diameter of the first bearing

em đọc được cái này > có  chuẩn cho khoảng cách bi đầu và bi đuôi
đọc tài liệu sp cách hãng cũng hay, lâu lâu hãng bật bí vài cái tỉ số để làm chuẩn  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

E có biết sơ sơ vụ này, nhưng trước k quan tâm vì nghĩ mọi thứ đơn giản. Bi giờ thấy để diy ngon thì nhiều khi pải quan trọng hóa nên chút hehe

----------


## lkcnc

Bác mua con spin mới ko thì qua nhà em đang có con động cơ  tốc độ 7000vp chạy 24- 36V

----------


## diy1102

> Bác mua con spin mới ko thì qua nhà em đang có con động cơ  tốc độ 7000vp chạy 24- 36V


Anh không chơi chổi than đâu.

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật chút hình ảnh tranh thủ ngày nghỉ, tính toán để mai đi cắt nhôm, vì em ở chung cư nên k cắt ở nhà đc phải đi chỗ khác cắt nên phải tính toán chi tiết và ghi chép đầy đủ, rồi đi cắt một lần cho xong.

Trục X em làm với 2 thanh nhôm kỹ thuật loại 45X55,5mm.


Vai em ghép 3 thanh lại khóa 2 thanh X ở giữa cho chắc. Định làm lệch về sau để cân bằng tậm của Spin với vai, nhưng vì máy H với lại vai em quất 3 thanh khóa 2 thanh X ở giữa trông nó đẹp hơn nên ok phương án này.

Và tranh thủ tháo vỏ con động cơ xe đạp ra. Uhm nhìn cái động cơ chính mới tinh, sáng choang rất khoái và tìm được cái trục kẹp mũi của con spin 130w 22k vòng trên phút bỏ lâu rồi không xài ở đống đồ hix mừng quá thế là mai đi cắt mấy cái bánh răng và DIY miếng gá + dây đai là đã có con spin. Hi hi vọng nó good cho bác anhxco ở Đà Năng khoái nhé.


Mai chờ ít nhôm 30x90 nữa để làm mặt vàn và bệ gá Block trượt cho bàn Y. HI vòng hàng có kịp để đẩy nhanh tiến độ.

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

lệch pha thấy ớn, con động cơ thì khỏe vô địch , còn cái đầu cắt thì chỉ gá dao đến 4mm, bạc đạn thì chỉ là phi 8mm thì phải , không ngon cho cái kiểu phối hợp này chút nào. Nếu tốc độ không vượt quá 8000rpm thì mua đại 1 cây C12-ER16 về DIY chắc ok hơn.... nhưng khó hơn nhiều hehehe.

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thấy cái thiết kế này không tối ưu về lực cho trục X



2 thanh nhôm trục X nên quay mặt nhôm dày ra phía bắt ray là hay nhất, có lợi nhất về khã năng chịu lực & rung động.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hổm rày không nghía qua, cụ đã bắt tay vào rồi, đúng là cụ máu gê gúm thật, híc, trình cụ mà làm con H này chắc đây chạy tới học hỏi thôi, vụ lock về sài có được ko sao ko nghe cụ phán nhỉ

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Đúng rồi bâc Nam cái đầu cắt đó chỉ gá dao đến 4mm, chạy 4 bi cốt 10 ạ. Con động cơ này bản thân nó có 2,5k vòng, nên để lên 10k thì tỉ em sợ nó k còn khỏe nữa nên kẹp mũi to có kham nổi k ạ. Em tìm mua c12 er16 nhưng chưa tìm đc. Bác nam có để lại cho em. Khoản diy thì e k gại ạ.
Tiện đây bác Nam cho e hỏi là nếu chạy tốc độ khoảng 10k thì dùng dây đai loại nào phù hợp hay dùng dây curoa trơn. Vì e định làm cơ cấu chuyển tốc như trong khoan bàn loại thường ấy ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> hổm rày không nghía qua, cụ đã bắt tay vào rồi, đúng là cụ máu gê gúm thật, híc, trình cụ mà làm con H này chắc đây chạy tới học hỏi thôi, vụ lock về sài có được ko sao ko nghe cụ phán nhỉ


Sài ngon nhưng nó thiếu bi mất hẳn một cái block, bác biết tuôt cho một cái nhưng lại loại dài k hợp nên vẫn để đó, hôm nào tháo bi ra, nắp sang, hiện tại đang bận với con H này nên chưa có ý định gì.

----------


## diy1102

> Thấy cái thiết kế này không tối ưu về lực cho trục X
> 
> 
> 
> 2 thanh nhôm trục X nên quay mặt nhôm dày ra phía bắt ray là hay nhất, có lợi nhất về khã năng chịu lực & rung động.


Trong ảnh là em để tạm ray ở vị trí thịt mỏng, chứ chính xác là nó ở vị trí thịt dầy. Cái này là do loại nhôm nayg, nó khó là nếu xoay chiều lại thì không khớp với 2 vai mà em lo 2 vai hơn ạ. Cần e ốp thêm bản 3090 đằng sau 2 thanh x, hoặc em dùng 3, 4 thanh giằng fix lại ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy tốc độ cao thì mấy máy nhật hay chạy dây đai rãnh, không dùng dây đai răng đâu vì tốc độ cao mà ăn răng sẽ ồn lắm, ở trong dây bán mấy dây đó nhiều.


C12-ER16 em không có, mà mua thì chỉ còn hàng TQ thôi, cái khó là đa số mấy em C12 chứ phi không chuẩn 12 , khi lắp vòng bi vào hơi lỏng lưng vì nó có phi tầm 11.96-11.98 , kích thước vậy không chuẩn.

Hồi trước em mua 1 cây C20-Er20 của Đài Loan , sau đó về mạ crom lên cho phi nó chuẩn 20 , bây giờ lắp bi vào khá bót, kiểu này thì mới ngon được... mà bây giờ spindle , em nói thiệt cỡ mười mấy con japan và taiwan , germay luôn , cần cái quái gì mà DIY nữa cơ chứ, nên vất xó.

Có 1 bộ đã đóng đầu ER20 vào rồi , nhận làm cho bác Empty gì dó, mà lười siêu lười , chắc vụ này em khất , bác biết chú Empty là chú nào không ? em xin từ chối vậy huhuhu , bác liên lạc với bác đó đi, em chuyển nhượng cái đầu đó lại cho bác.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Cám ơn bác Nam. Như đầu topic em đã đề cập. Mục tiêu là diy với những gì mình đang có ạ. Còn k thì quan điểm của e là xài hàng mới theo tiêu chuẩn dễ nắp ráp, xử lý và đặc biệt là hiệu quả sản xuất.
 Đó cũng là thử xem trình của mình đến đâu. Chứ nhiều khi thấy một số tranh luận, ta, tây, tàu mà thấy nản.
Có khi em đi tiện một cái giơng như cái roto về diy lại ngon ạ, vì yêu cầu cũng k cao lắm.
Ps: em k biết bác emty gì đó ạ. Bác cho em thông tin cái, em chỉ cần cái er thôi k cần động cơ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chú K,mình còn một con ac moter 3fa 200v, 1200 đến 1500/prm của nhật,

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> chú K,mình còn một con ac moter 3fa 200v, 1200 đến 1500/prm của nhật,


Con BLDC của em em thấy phù hợp roài ạ. Con nào thifc cũng pải DIY.

----------


## emptyhb

> chạy tốc độ cao thì mấy máy nhật hay chạy dây đai rãnh, không dùng dây đai răng đâu vì tốc độ cao mà ăn răng sẽ ồn lắm, ở trong dây bán mấy dây đó nhiều.
> 
> 
> C12-ER16 em không có, mà mua thì chỉ còn hàng TQ thôi, cái khó là đa số mấy em C12 chứ phi không chuẩn 12 , khi lắp vòng bi vào hơi lỏng lưng vì nó có phi tầm 11.96-11.98 , kích thước vậy không chuẩn.
> 
> Hồi trước em mua 1 cây C20-Er20 của Đài Loan , sau đó về mạ crom lên cho phi nó chuẩn 20 , bây giờ lắp bi vào khá bót, kiểu này thì mới ngon được... mà bây giờ spindle , em nói thiệt cỡ mười mấy con japan và taiwan , germay luôn , cần cái quái gì mà DIY nữa cơ chứ, nên vất xó.
> 
> Có 1 bộ đã đóng đầu ER20 vào rồi , nhận làm cho bác Empty gì dó, mà lười siêu lười , chắc vụ này em khất , bác biết chú Empty là chú nào không ? em xin từ chối vậy huhuhu , bác liên lạc với bác đó đi, em chuyển nhượng cái đầu đó lại cho bác.


Là em đây bác Nam, em dạo này cũng đang bận chuẩn bị mẫu để làm, nên bác có thể chuyển nhượng cho bác nào cần. Em cũng chưa dùng tới  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Là em đây bác Nam, em dạo này cũng đang bận chuẩn bị mẫu để làm, nên bác có thể chuyển nhượng cho bác nào cần. Em cũng chưa dùng tới


Cho e xin cái giá chuyển nhượng cái ạ.

----------


## emptyhb

Bác liên hệ với bác Nam ấy, em chưa chuyển khoản cho bác ấy đâu

----------


## diy1102

Bác Nam lên tiếng với ạ.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy móc qua 2 ngày nghĩ sao rồi cụ

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật tình hình cái.
Hôm nay đi đến bác biết tuốt chơi, nhưng lại tranh thủ làm đc khối việc cả bia bọt chem gió nên giờ mới pot bài.
Cắt miếng gá để ghép nhôm định hình

Quay tây e cu để gá nhôm.


Sản phẩm khoảng 100 e cu vuông, 2 miếng nhôm mặt bích x, z, 20 miếng gá và định vị nhôm, mấy miếng nhôm để ke vuông.

----------


## lkcnc

Bác nhanh nhậy quá, thêm it nhôm khung máy của em nữa thì nhanh bác nhỉ ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác nhanh nhậy quá, thêm it nhôm khung máy của em nữa thì nhanh bác nhỉ ?


Phấn đấu cuối tuần tới có thể test đc.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ecu mua ở đâu thé K ơi. còn dư mớ nhôm đinh hình làm H mini chơi

----------


## anhxco

> Phấn đấu cuối tuần tới có thể test đc.


mần lẹ quá bác ui

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hix em nói là tự quay tay mà có mua đâu. Vì ray của e xài ốc m3 nên pải tự DIY và quay tay thôi, tiện quay luôn ít m6 nữa xài cho toàn bộ.
Bác chịu khó the dõi các bài viết ở topic khác nữa, hình như ở topic bác nhất sơn có chia sẻ về vụ ốc này rồi đó.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## anhxco

> Hix em nói là tự quay tay mà có mua đâu. Vì ray của e xài ốc m3 nên pải tự DIY và quay tay thôi, tiện quay luôn ít m6 nữa xài cho toàn bộ.
> Bác chịu khó the dõi các bài viết ở topic khác nữa, hình như ở topic bác nhất sơn có chia sẻ về vụ ốc này rồi đó.


Cái vụ taro này mình dùng khoan cũng ok mà, sao phải quay tay cực thế bác, chai tay về vợ la chết  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> Cái vụ taro này mình dùng khoan cũng ok mà, sao phải quay tay cực thế bác, chai tay về vợ la chết


M4 có thể dùng khoan, nhưng e vẫn k thấy ok lắm, vì m3 nên em khoan 2,2 rồi taro cho ren nó chuẩn, nếu khoan 2,2 dùng mái khoan taro chắc k ổn ạ.



> mần lẹ quá bác ui


Em có pải làm gì mấy đâu, chỉ ghép lại thôi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Cái vụ taro này mình dùng khoan cũng ok mà, sao phải quay tay cực thế bác, chai tay về vợ la chết


thủ công mỹ nghệ, hàng handmade giá trị mới cao  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## trucnguyen

> Cái vụ taro này mình dùng khoan cũng ok mà, sao phải quay tay cực thế bác, *chai tay về vợ la chết*


Em chưa có vợ, cho hỏi tại sao chai tay về vợ lại la ah?  :Mad: 

Hình như bác anhxco bị thế giới chuối trãm rồi phải không.

----------


## anhxco

> M4 có thể dùng khoan, nhưng e vẫn k thấy ok lắm, vì m3 nên em khoan 2,2 rồi taro cho ren nó chuẩn, nếu khoan 2,2 dùng mái khoan taro chắc k ổn ạ.
> 
> 
> Em có pải làm gì mấy đâu, chỉ ghép lại thôi.


Dạ, tại em cũng mới khoan cái M6 thấy ok, cám ơn bác đã nhắc nhỡ, không thì sau nì hư hết mấy con M3-M4.

----------


## diy1102

> thủ công mỹ nghệ, hàng handmade giá trị mới cao


Hihi chỗ bác biết tuốt có máy CNC, nhưng em toàn chơi cắt bằng máy cắt tay cho nhanh hihi, em cắt thô rồi rồi kẹp lại em xoẹt một pát nữa là mấy miếng giống nhau ngay.





Còn quay tay no có cái hay là thể dục thể thao luôn, hơn nữa là trong lúc chờ bác biết tuốt và cái cậu trong ảnh đang quay tay làm việc thì e chẳng có gì làm, đâm rq rảnh rỗi sinh nông nổi ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Em chưa có vợ, cho hỏi tại sao chai tay về vợ lại la ah? 
> 
> Hình như bác anhxco bị thế giới chuối trãm rồi phải không.


híhi, thì em nói đại thế thôi mà  :Smile: 
Em bị trảm rùi bác, với lý do hết sức ngớ ngẫn mà hồi lâu mới nghĩ ra  :Smile: , đúng là thế giới chuối với luật chuối như các bác hay gọi.

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## biết tuốt

chém với 2 cha này từ sáng tối lê la ra làm vại bia ngẩng đầu lên 11h30 báo hại cả ngày em chả được hạt cơm nào vào bụng , tối bia nó sôi chả ngủ được  :Wink:  
công nhận cha diy1102 này quay tay dữ gê  :Wink:  
em có ý định biến cái khoan cũ thành cái máy chuyên ta ro , bác nào làm rồi cho nghía phát ạ  :Wink:

----------

diy1102, Phạm Thành Nam

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> chém với 2 cha này từ sáng tối lê la ra làm vại bia ngẩng đầu lên 11h30 báo hại cả ngày em chả được hạt cơm nào vào bụng , tối bia nó sôi chả ngủ được  
> công nhận cha diy1102 này quay tay dữ gê  
> em có ý định biến cái khoan cũ thành cái máy chuyên ta ro , bác nào làm rồi cho nghía phát ạ


em cũng hóng vụ này  :Smile: ) 
đang kết con này  :Smile: )

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Bắt tay vào làm thôi, e nhận chân phụ kiếm cốc bia khuya.

----------


## anhxco

> chém với 2 cha này từ sáng tối lê la ra làm vại bia ngẩng đầu lên 11h30 báo hại cả ngày em chả được hạt cơm nào vào bụng , tối bia nó sôi chả ngủ được  
> công nhận cha diy1102 này quay tay dữ gê  
> em có ý định biến cái khoan cũ thành cái máy chuyên ta ro , bác nào làm rồi cho nghía phát ạ


Cả ngày nhin, tối mần vại bia là bù lại rồi, cơm cao cấp mà bác.

----------

biết tuốt

----------


## nhatson

em spam về vụ tapping phát, có cụ thương gia nào kím được cái đầu tương tự từ chỗ anh BA ko

----------


## Nam CNC

chổ anh ba chắc không có , nhưng Q8 mới về hàng thấy có giống vậy, hoặc trên chổ ông Cường gần Hương Lộ 2 có hay sao đó.


Món này có cơ cấu tự đảo chiều hả bác Nhat Son

----------


## CKD

Trời ơi.. lại chảy nước dãi nữa rồi...
Mai e phải đi thay bàn phím con lap cùi thôi.. nó hỏng vì ướt roài  :Big Grin:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

bên q8 có hàng mới về ẫ Đại ca, mai em du 1 chuyến về ngâm tiếp

----------


## nhatson

> chổ anh ba chắc không có , nhưng Q8 mới về hàng thấy có giống vậy, hoặc trên chổ ông Cường gần Hương Lộ 2 có hay sao đó.
> 
> 
> Món này có cơ cấu tự đảo chiều hả bác Nhat Son


em nghĩ vậy, nhà em có mấy cái máy taro cần tay japan nó cũng vậy, ấn vào nó quay thuận nhả ra nó tự quay ngược lại

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật tình hình tiến độ. Hơi chậm so với dự kiến vì 6h chiều nay nhôm mặt bàn và một số vụ trí mới về tập kết tại nhà đc.



Khoan mặt bích x, z dụng cụ gồm thước kẹp, đột định tẫm khoan bàn.




Trục z gần hoàn thành




Vẫn quan điểm sử dụng tối đa những thứ đã có như đề cập ở bài đầu tiên.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

học hỏi được thêm vụ máy khung nhôm, ke ke, để đó sau làm cái H mini chơi thoai, hic, gạo gần hết mà cứ thích chơi,con máy bác đúng nghĩa Diy roài,tận dụng đủ thứ hiện có, quá hay, mình cũng từ từ tận dụng mí được, nhôm đấy gọi là gì vậy chú,một bên bo tròn một bên có góc,

----------

diy1102

----------


## linhdt1121

> Cập nhật tình hình tiến độ. Hơi chậm so với dự kiến vì 6h chiều nay nhôm mặt bàn và một số vụ trí mới về tập kết tại nhà đc.
> 
> 
> 
> Khoan mặt bích x, z dụng cụ gồm thước kẹp, đột định tẫm khoan bàn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quá nhanh,quá nguy hiểm,hehehe
T7 về HN cho e ngó qua nhé

----------

diy1102

----------


## thuhanoi

Ngó vẻ máy dữ đó nghen, tấm nhôm làm dày hơn ngon hơn

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> học hỏi được thêm vụ máy khung nhôm, ke ke, để đó sau làm cái H mini chơi thoai, hic, gạo gần hết mà cứ thích chơi,con máy bác đúng nghĩa Diy roài,tận dụng đủ thứ hiện có, quá hay, mình cũng từ từ tận dụng mí được, nhôm đấy gọi là gì vậy chú,một bên bo tròn một bên có góc,


Nhôm đó cũng là nhôm định hình thôi, nhưng là nhôm rã máy thôi.



> Quá nhanh,quá nguy hiểm,hehehe
> T7 về HN cho e ngó qua nhé


Thứ 7 về đi cắt cho anh mấy cái bánh răng. Nếu k có gì pát sinh ngoài dự kiến thỉ ae sẽ có máy để test.



> Ngó vẻ máy dữ đó nghen, tấm nhôm làm dày hơn ngon hơn


Đúng a. Hôm đó em lại chỉ mang tấm nhôm có 6ly đi cắt, mà hơi xa nên gại về lấy tấm 8ly, hới mỏng.
Bác lấy nhôm 3090 về làm bàn máy hay dựng máy tiếp vây?

----------


## lkcnc

Cuối tuần lại được uống bia rồi Anh Kiên nhỉ ? chủ nhật thì chạy qua nhà em  chém gió . Và đem máy cnc ra đọ tốc độ nhé anh

----------


## linhdt1121

T7 mới mang đi cắt thì ko chắc lấy đc ngay đâu a,sợ ngta có file lớn đang gá trên máy rồi.
A cứ gửi vào mail cho e,tối t6 về e gửi luôn cho họ.

----------


## solero

Nhôm tấm mua ở cửa hàng về mặt không phẳng đâu bác nhé. Em dính rồi, Bác dùng phải phay lại lấy mặt phẳng đi nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cao thủ ân rmình, chú quá tài, phải nể thật, ước mong ngày nào đó opline ae miền bắc, ngoài đấy ae hổ trợ nhau rất tốt,

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Nhôm tấm mua ở cửa hàng về mặt không phẳng đâu bác nhé. Em dính rồi, Bác dùng phải phay lại lấy mặt phẳng đi nhé.


cụ mua phải nhôm tàu roài, nhôm kha khá nó thẳn tưng  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Nhôm tấm mua ở cửa hàng về mặt không phẳng đâu bác nhé. Em dính rồi, Bác dùng phải phay lại lấy mặt phẳng đi nhé.


E có rà phẳng roài cơ bản ok mới giám chiến ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật tiếp. Buổi chiều hôm nay mới đc như này. Không khéo cuối tuần uống bia mà k có máy test thì chết.

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hôm nọ ghé quận 8 thấy đống nhôm 25mm đẹp ngút ngàn, 1000x1000 mới ghê,báo giá 120k, em hok dám rớ, thấy con máy bác em mới tiếc

----------


## nhatson

> Cập nhật tiếp. Buổi chiều hôm nay mới đc như này. Không khéo cuối tuần uống bia mà k có máy test thì chết.


đàng sau có lót thêm nhôm tấm ko ah?

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## biết tuốt

bác thủ công mỹ nghệ tổng chi phí chế cháo nhớn hơn tiền mua máy chưa bác hehe  :Wink:

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> bác thủ công mỹ nghệ tổng chi phí chế cháo nhớn hơn tiền mua máy chưa bác hehe


ko bao giờ nhớn hơn bác ợ,em làm có tính toán kĩ mừ ( tính theo kiểu của em là thấy cứ mua cho lòi ngu ra ) ke ke.
sơ sơ cũng bộ rồi, ke ke

----------


## diy1102

> đàng sau có lót thêm nhôm tấm ko ah?


Đằng sau chưa lót gì. Mai gia cố thêm 2 thanh gá 50mm thôi. Vì hành trình có 600, hơn nữa 2 thanh đó được kẹp ở 2 đầu rồi và bản thân gối đỡ vitme cũng là thanh đỡ. Gối được gá ngang chứ k pải trên dưới ạ.
Mai gá 2 vai vào thì mới ra dáng và dễ hình dung ạ.
Hôm nay mải làm k chụp chi tiết đc.

----------


## biết tuốt

> ko bao giờ nhớn hơn bác ợ,em làm có tính toán kĩ mừ ( tính theo kiểu của em là thấy cứ mua cho lòi ngu ra ) ke ke.
> sơ sơ cũng bộ rồi, ke ke


hehe thì cũng kinh qua nhiều cv rồi nên mới được như vậy , chứ mấy bác mới chế kiểu gì cũng học phí  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nhatson

> hehe thì cũng kinh qua nhiều cv rồi nên mới được như vậy , chứ mấy bác mới chế kiểu gì cũng học phí


 ông cụ này em đoán chỉ toan tính tiền mua đồ ko tính công mình bỏ ra, công bằng như 1 người thợ làm 8h 1 ngày, cộng thêm cái phí ấy vào nữa ah

----------


## nhatson

> Đằng sau chưa lót gì. Mai gia cố thêm 2 thanh gá 50mm thôi. Vì hành trình có 600, hơn nữa 2 thanh đó được kẹp ở 2 đầu rồi và bản thân gối đỡ vitme cũng là thanh đỡ. Gối được gá ngang chứ k pải trên dưới ạ.
> Mai gá 2 vai vào thì mới ra dáng và dễ hình dung ạ.
> Hôm nay mải làm k chụp chi tiết đc.


có vẫn hơn ah, cụ lắp lên cho spindle xuống hết, cầm vặn spindle theo phuong y để thưởng thức  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> có vẫn hơn ah, cụ lắp lên cho spindle xuống hết, cầm vặn spindle theo phuong y để thưởng thức


Hành trình z có 120 thôi. Khi gá vào cũng cho bích z xuống, rồi chân đạp, đứng nên 2 vai x, tay thì ra sức kéo, đẩy, ấn, nâng lên thấy tạm tạm. Mấy thanh nhôm này thịt khá nhiều ạ, k giống nhôm kỹ thuật loại vuông/chữ nhật.

----------

nhatson

----------


## lekimhung

> ông cụ này em đoán chỉ toan tính tiền mua đồ ko tính công mình bỏ ra, công bằng như 1 người thợ làm 8h 1 ngày, cộng thêm cái phí ấy vào nữa ah


Vậy là cụ quá dử rồi, theo phương châm dần xây của cụ cứ từ từ vài 3 năm cũng xong thì giá nó không biết có được trên 3 tỷ không nhỉ.

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

cụ gắn spindle vào, nắm vặn ở đầu spindle, lúc đó chân thực hơn ah  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## diy1102

> cụ gắn spindle vào, nắm vặn ở đầu spindle, lúc đó chân thực hơn ah 
> 
> b.r


Kẹp kìm chết vào thay cái spin bác nhatson ạ.
Em cho cán búa vào chỗ gá spin để thử như cụ nói, nhưng chưa dựng vai lên cũng k thật lắm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

nhôm định hình của cụ có vách ở ngoài, có lẽ đủ cứng  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

1m 45x55,5 = 3kg thì pải.
Khi xong em đổ composite pa với bột đá cho đầm, nhà còn mấy lít trước diy pump computer còn do nay chuyển sang diy cnc.

----------


## linhdt1121

> bác thủ công mỹ nghệ tổng chi phí chế cháo nhớn hơn tiền mua máy chưa bác hehe


Làm ngu như e còn ko quá tiền mua nữa là,mà kinh nghiệm,kiến thức với cái thú vui đc thảo mãn thì bác tính giá bao nhiêu 1kg,có khi lời chán.

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy là cụ quá dử rồi, theo phương châm dần xây của cụ cứ từ từ vài 3 năm cũng xong thì giá nó không biết có được trên 3 tỷ không nhỉ.


em có control ngày mà cụ, mỗi ngày làm em đều add chi phí vào, xem làm xong nó sẽ đội lên bao nhiêu
với lại dần  xây, ngày nào làm tính tiền ngày đó thôi chứ bác, đâu phải nhà nước, ko làm vẫn cứ lãnh lương nhẩy
b.r

----------


## nhatson

> Làm ngu như e còn ko quá tiền mua nữa là,mà kinh nghiệm,kiến thức với cái thú vui đc thảo mãn thì bác tính giá bao nhiêu 1kg,có khi lời chán.


cụ làm kế toàn giỏi đây,trước đi học em vật vã môn kế toán, mà đúng thật ko có năng khiếu môn đấy, làm xong con nào cũng đắt hơn đi mua  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

Mấy cụ cho hỏi ké tí nha, em có con này.



Đầu nó e11 luôn, đít nó có 1 cái lỗ 6mm, còn đường kính thì 16mm, dài khoản 130mm.

Giờ em muốn diy cái spin mà tìm hoài không thấy bạc đan nào 16mm hết. Giờ làm sao cho nó dây mấy bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

làm gì có bạc 16 , phi tiêu chuẩn chắc bác tìm ra là vô địch luôn đó , không gì là không thể có thể có mà nó là 1 đơn đặt hàng hiếm hoi của hãng nào đó làm cái gì đó. Từ trước đến giờ em thấy bạc đạn phi 19 là ghê lắm rồi , vì nó theo hệ inch mà cải 3/4 inch là gần bằng 19mm . Theo em nghĩ bác bỏ mộng tìm em phi 16 vậy... còn không làm sơ mi xài 17 hay 20.

--- thứ 2 em này chạy tốc độ chậm thi ok , chứ em biết con này lên trên 8000rpm thì rung cho xem, vì nut của nó chưa cân bằng động, mà cái cán này có thể là chỉ xài trong hệ máy tiện thôi chứ không phải cán gá dao trong máy phay.

----------


## lekimhung

> làm gì có bạc 16 , phi tiêu chuẩn chắc bác tìm ra là vô địch luôn đó , không gì là không thể có thể có mà nó là 1 đơn đặt hàng hiếm hoi của hãng nào đó làm cái gì đó. Từ trước đến giờ em thấy bạc đạn phi 19 là ghê lắm rồi , vì nó theo hệ inch mà cải 3/4 inch là gần bằng 19mm . Theo em nghĩ bác bỏ mộng tìm em phi 16 vậy... còn không làm sơ mi xài 17 hay 20.
> 
> --- thứ 2 em này chạy tốc độ chậm thi ok , chứ em biết con này lên trên 8000rpm thì rung cho xem, vì nut của nó chưa cân bằng động, mà cái cán này có thể là chỉ xài trong hệ máy tiện thôi chứ không phải cán gá dao trong máy phay.


Nghe anh nói em để đó ngắm không thèm làm nửa. hihi

----------


## diy1102

Sáng trốn việc đi mua ít ốc, ê cu, thanh ren hihi

Nhà có điều kiện (gần chỗ bán) nên chơi toàn inox cho nó cùng màu với nhôm.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

> Sáng trốn việc đi mua ít ốc, ê cu, thanh ren hihi
> 
> Nhà có điều kiện (gần chỗ bán) nên chơi toàn inox cho nó cùng màu với nhôm.


đi mà ko bảo mình gửi ít ốc :3

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay có thợ học việc nên k làm đc gì nhiều, chủ yếu khoan, định vị các vị trí bắt bulong và ráp đc cái khung máy, căn vuông luôn.



Đây là thợ phụ nhà em, thợ mới học việc nên hỏi hơi nhiều nên thợ chính k làm đc gì.



Ngày mai dự kiến cơ bản hoàn thành pần cơ khí.

----------

nhatson

----------


## thucongmynghe79

4 con lock đấy à,K, mấy cái góc ko có Ke lại sao cụ

----------


## diy1102

Lock của em sẵn có, lock của bác cái chặn bi bằng nhựa, của em bằng sắt, nên tháo thoải mái bi k bị rơi. Em k có ke vuông, hôm trước đi cắt đc mấy miếng nhôm đó, nên bắt vào, căn chỉnh bằng e ke, rồi fix lại cũng đc cụ ạ. Cái đó là cái khung đỡ thôi, nên cũng k pải vuông lắm cũng ok.

----------


## diy1102

Sáng dậy sớm tranh thỉ gá khung lên, hix cái khung vuông dưới chưa gia cố thêm 2 thanh sắt 4 chấn u nên trông không tương xứng với bộ x. 






2 vai x dù nhôm định hình có khe gá ốc, nhưng em chơi quả ốc xuyên tâm, bắt ốc 2 bên lãi khỏe vô đối.

----------


## biết tuốt

phòng khách bầy bừa thế gì vơ  nó chả oánh cho :v

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hix nhà em làm gì còn chõi nào nữa ngoài phòng khách. Vợ oánh k sợ, sợ vợ k thèm nói.

----------


## anhxco

> Hix nhà em làm gì còn chõi nào nữa ngoài phòng khách. Vợ oánh k sợ, sợ vợ k thèm nói.


vậy sướng rùi, con e còn nhỏ vợ chẳng cho mần trong nhà sợ rớt đồ con nó lượm cho miệng ngay, phải lụi cụi ngoài hiên, mần xong phai dọn dẹp sạch sẽ, hic.
mà bác không sợ vợ oánh à, e sợ à, vợ cầm cái búa ra không oánh mình mà oánh vô mấy cái kia thì đau lòng lắm  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## ahdvip

nghe các anh này nói kiểu này chắc khỏi lấy vợ luôn quá, keke

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> vậy sướng rùi, con e còn nhỏ vợ chẳng cho mần trong nhà sợ rớt đồ con nó lượm cho miệng ngay, phải lụi cụi ngoài hiên, mần xong phai dọn dẹp sạch sẽ, hic.
> mà bác không sợ vợ oánh à, e sợ à, vợ cầm cái búa ra không oánh mình mà oánh vô mấy cái kia thì đau lòng lắm


1 năm trước thì cũng bị con nhặt ê cu cho vòa mồm roài, nhưng giờ thì k sợ nữa. Vợ em không oánh (cả oánh đồ) mà chỉ sợ k thèm nói thôi.




> nghe các anh này nói kiểu này chắc khỏi lấy vợ luôn quá, keke


Uhm lấy đi rồi mới kết luận đc là có nên hay không nên.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hành trình Z bao nhiêu vậy K, nhìn cao ráo quá, máy H này chủ yếu nhôm đồng hã

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay tiến độ vẫn chậm so với dự kiến.
Mới lên khung và căn chỉnh xong xay Y


Nhưng có người căn chỉnh và test độ nhẹ của trục X

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Gamo, nhatson, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Cha này nhân dịp khoe máy khoe luôn hot gơ ở nhà

----------


## diy1102

> hành trình Z bao nhiêu vậy K, nhìn cao ráo quá, máy H này chủ yếu nhôm đồng hã


Ray, vitme z chỉ đc hành trình 120 thôi. Trông cao thế thỗi chứ còn mặt bàn mấy pân nữa và e tính chiều cao từ mặt bàn lên là 200 để khi sử dụng còn gá ê tô kẹp pôi nữa. Em cứ làm vậy, có gì gịch đấy chứ k pải chuyên đồng hay nhôm ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Cha này nhân dịp khoe máy khoe luôn hot gơ ở nhà


Chính vì thợ phụ này em mới chậm tiến độ ạ.
Em khoe để bác biết tuốt bác ý sốt ruột.

----------


## lkcnc

Bác ý chuẩn bị phải mời bia anh em mình rồi anh Kiên ơi, kiểu này bị phạt rồi
Chờ thứ 7 được uống bia cái

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác ý chuẩn bị phải mời bia anh em mình rồi anh Kiên ơi, kiểu này bị phạt rồi
> Chờ thứ 7 được uống bia cái


Ông ý chạy nhanh sao bằng anh đc. Khả năng a cũng k kịp t7, chấp nhận pạt, nhưng có bạn pạt cùng ha ha. A biết tại sao ông ý chậm. Chỗ nhôm hôm trước a cắt bằng máy cắt nhôm chỉ gần tiếng là ok, chứ chỗ đấy cắt cnc thì cả ngày chưa chắc đã xong hehehe. A chỗ nào cần cnc thì cnc k thì cứ tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn hehe (tài ghèo k có xèng cnc chứ cnc đc thì quá ổn).

----------


## lkcnc

> Ông ý chạy nhanh sao bằng anh đc. Khả năng a cũng k kịp t7, chấp nhận pạt, nhưng có bạn pạt cùng ha ha. A biết tại sao ông ý chậm. Chỗ nhôm hôm trước a cắt bằng máy cắt nhôm chỉ gần tiếng là ok, chứ chỗ đấy cắt cnc thì cả ngày chưa chắc đã xong hehehe. A chỗ nào cần cnc thì cnc k thì cứ tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn hehe (tài ghèo k có xèng cnc chứ cnc đc thì quá ổn).


Thế này thì các anh chuẩn bị tiền mời bia đi thôi, cuối tuần này anh em gặp nhau cái anh nhỉ? Bác xem kêu gọi anh em cuối tuần anh em Nào khu vực Hà Nội anh em cũng Chém chuối cuối tuần về CNC cái nhỉ ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Thế này thì các anh chuẩn bị tiền mời bia đi thôi, cuối tuần này anh em gặp nhau cái anh nhỉ? Bác xem kêu gọi anh em cuối tuần anh em Nào khu vực Hà Nội anh em cũng Chém chuối cuối tuần về CNC cái nhỉ ?


Ok, trưa t7 hsy chiều?

----------


## biết tuốt

con dâu mình xinh ghê ta  :Big Grin:

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Minh lấy vợ chưa mà đòi thế , làm vài em máy rồi cuối năm cưới vợ đi không lên chức Cụ " Biết tuốt '' bây giờ 
Chiều đi anh Kiên

----------


## biết tuốt

các chú k phải thách nhà giàu húp cháo nhá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diy1102

> con dâu mình xinh ghê ta


Hix làm thằng cu đi rồi tính nhé. Cụ bằng tuổi tũi tui đã bị bạn bè kêu chậm, còn cụ thì ...




> Bác Minh lấy vợ chưa mà đòi thế , làm vài em máy rồi cuối năm cưới vợ đi không lên chức Cụ " Biết tuốt '' bây giờ 
> Chiều đi anh Kiên


Ok.




> các chú k phải thách nhà giàu húp cháo nhá


Cứ thách nhà giàu húp đấy hehehe

----------


## lkcnc

Bác Minh nghe có vấn đề lắm

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác Minh nghe có vấn đề lắm


Hôm trước a ở xưởng ô ý, có e hàng xóm đong đưa ông ấy mà ông ấy cứ dửng dưng chú ạ. Nghi lắm.

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hôm trước a ở xưởng ô ý, có e hàng xóm đong đưa ông ấy mà ông ấy cứ dửng dưng chú ạ. Nghi lắm.


dạ cóa các bác ở đấy em mần ăn gì đâu ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lkcnc

Hôm đó có       thôi chứ bt bác đã mần gì dc chưa, hay là có gì rồi nên mới kêu cháu bác kiên làm con dâu

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hôm đó có       thôi chứ bt bác đã mần gì dc chưa, hay là có gì rồi nên mới kêu cháu bác kiên làm con dâu


thôi nhá k spam  nữa k , 1 là tốt tài nguyên diễn đàn , 2 là loãng chủ đề của thớt kiên nhá

----------


## thucongmynghe79

loãng rồi các cụ ạ, riêng tư ko lên đây nhé

----------


## diy1102

Up cái k trôi mất thớt ạ.
Đến hôm nay cơ bản xong pần cơ khí thô. Đã căn chỉnh tương đối x, y, z. Pần mặt bàn vẫn còn pải gia cố thêm sắt hộp 30x60x2 được đổ epoxy bên trong (để xiết ốc cho nó đã) để tăng cứng cho cho mặt bàn, và gối đỡ vitme y do hiện tại mới chỉ bắt ray trực tiếp vào nhôm mặt bàn.

Máng chắn nước và một số vị trí e xài bằng mica cho dễ gia công.

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, solero, thucongmynghe79, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

Bác làm nhanh hơn em rồi , em đang bận mấy vụ linh tinh

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác làm nhanh hơn em rồi , em đang bận mấy vụ linh tinh


Hi hi cụ bận linh tinh là đúng rồi.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

máy đẹp quá K ạ, chúc mừng nhé,nhìn phần máng nước Pro quá

----------

diy1102

----------


## Tuanlm

Trục X chơi model a2d ***y nhỉ. :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## solero

Máy đẹp đấy bác. Trục X bước 20 chạy gỗ rất phê.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

E chạy qua dây đai xuống bước 10 cho nó khỏe ạ.

----------


## diy1102

Sau khi cơ bản khung máy đã hoàn thành. Nhưng thấy vẫn hơi xoắn quẩy là liệu với kết cấu như thế, thì ăn nhôm, đồng mỏng mỏng tầm .2, .3 với spin bằng cái động cơ kia tốc độ khoảng 5kprm, dao 3, 4ly có ổn không ạ? Mong các cao thủ tư vấn giúp.
Phần điện là step 3.3a, driver nhất sơn v mới, vitme 3 trục giờ thay đổi là, z b5, x b10, y b8. Ray trượt 3 trục là ray vuông 15.
Pần cớ khí như trong hình đã úp thì mặt bích z sẽ đc thay bằng nhôm 10ly thay cho 6ly như hiện tại.
Tổng trọng lượng máy khi hoàn thành khoảng 110-120 kg ạ.
Với lý thuyết là spin diy đủ chuẩn, chắc chắn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Vừa đi cắt cái bánh răng về:
3m 20 răng và 40 răng dầy 8ly cả phôi và công cắt hết 100k + 3k tiền xăng xe đi lấy = 103k.

----------

nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

puli cho spindle ah?

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> puli cho spindle ah?
> 
> b.r


Không ạ, cho vitme từ b20 xuống b10 thôi ạ. Spindle em chơi loại dây đai thang trơn cho nó êm.

----------


## linhdt1121

Dang dinh hoi ko  thay khoe banh rang,co 100k re qua ah,lai con inox nua chu.cai may sau e cung choi kieu nay
Lam nhanh len bac e con ke ti

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Dang dinh hoi ko  thay khoe banh rang,co 100k re qua ah,lai con inox nua chu.cai may sau e cung choi kieu nay
> Lam nhanh len bac e con ke ti


Khà khà rẻ quá không? Vừa mới đi lấy về.
Cứ từ từ thôi cho nó chau chuốt.

----------

linhdt1121

----------


## linhdt1121

Cuoi tuan nay ve e bat dau len ban ve cai 4060 cua e,bac day nhanh tien do len e con nho ti,haha
P/s.e online di dong nen viet ko dau,cac bac thong cam

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

ôi, rẻ thế à, rẻ hơn cả mica cơ à, thật bất ngờ đấy,

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Sao rẻ hơn mica đc bác? Vấn để là cắt hơi nhỏ lẻ mà giá đấy là quá ok.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Sao rẻ hơn mica đc bác? Vấn để là cắt hơi nhỏ lẻ mà giá đấy là quá ok.


thì mới nói đấy, vấn đề là chổ đó chịu gia công số nhỏ lẻ mà giá ok quá, trong này bó tay, híc...trừ khi quen thân,
hôm nọ hổi cắt mi ca làm hộp số, nó hét giá 150mm giá 180k 1 cái, làm 6 cái tính ra mua hộp số làm sẳn khỏe hơn...

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hihi nhiều khi làm mica cũng k rẻ đâu ạ. Vì tính kg lẻ bằng tiền nhôm ạ. Nhưng nó dễ gia công, cắt b laze nó ngon thôi.

----------


## lkcnc

Máy em xong rồi bác cuối tuần có đọ với máy của em ko ? Chuẩn bị con thứ 2 nữa rồi nhé

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Đọ ăn nhỗm đồng hay gỗ?

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay bận nên tiến độ k có gì mới. Chỉ con máy này, diy thời mới đua đòi cnc.
Khổ máy 6090, z120.
X, y trượt tròn phi 35, vitme bi pi 20 bước 10, z tròn phi 20, vitme 1605.
Điện step 56, 3.3a; driver 2 cái của nhất sơn đời 2010, 1cái 542; bob robot3t.
Bàn máy bằng sắt hộp hàn lại xẻ rãnh, đổ composite, rồi pay phẳng.
Tình trạng hoạt động tốt. Hình thức như ảnh.




Nay không dùng đến và đổi nhu cầu sử dụng nên muốn thanh lý mà k biết giá cả thế nào. Các cao thủ định giá hộ em với ạ.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay cũng chưa có tiến triển gì vì còn chờ một số phụ kiện.
Trảnh thủ làm cái Video căn ray X, hi hi em làm tấm mica và căn 2 ray khít vào tấm mica là xong, k chơi đồng hồ so:


Độ phẳng X thì với kết cấu của em thì em không xoắn.

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Làm tiếp cái videp căn XY phẳng theo chiều X, còn theo chiều Y và vuông góc đã căn nhưng chưa quay và mặt bàn chừa hoàn thiện nên chỉ căn theo thủ thuật nên mải gá cái lọ, cái chai để làm mốc căn nên quên mất quay. Mai bàn máy hoàn thiện quay sau.

----------

nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

máy toàn nhôm cũng có nỗi khổ ko gắn được cái đế từ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> máy toàn nhôm cũng có nỗi khổ ko gắn được cái đế từ


Hehe chuẩn bác ợ. Định bắt miếng sắt vào nhưng thôi dùng dây thít vậy.

----------


## diy1102

Úp cái k trôi mất thớt. Hôm nay cuối tuần nhiều vc quá. Tối về tranh thủ căn chỉnh lạu 3 trục.
Do đồ DIY hơi ghèo nàn nên k biết căn cái máy h này kiểu gì. Tiện nhà có máy in A0 thế là căn thủ công bằng mắt với kính lúp. Chô nào có thể căn chỉnh bằng đồng hồ so thì đều < 0.03, còn vụ căn vuông góc xy thì khả năng chỉ đạt 0.04 vì hôm nay hết giấy kỹ thuật nên in giấy thường nên bản thân nó cũng có sai số nhiều.

----------

biết tuốt, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

Sau khi nhận được đầu cắt của bác Nam:


Nó quá ngon, còn con máy em thì quá cùi nên tiếp tục dừng lại một chút để nâng cấp phần "cứng".
Kết quả một ngày đi buôn muối là đây:


Đang tính làm thế nào cho nó "cứng" để xứng với cái đầu cắt của bác Nam.
Trong khi chưa nghĩ ra. Thì trong lúc đi buôn muối em có sưu tầm được mấy chỗ này:






thì theo các bác thì lên trồng cái gì ạ. ở cái ảnh cuối chỗ nhà mấy tầng kia là chỗ người ta trồng người, nhưng ế ẩm quá mà đất thì còn nhiều nên em nghĩ đến việc trồng chuối, theo các pro thì có khả thi không  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!: ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

cụ spam roài, he he, nguòi trồng người hic,
con máy ngon quá, nhìn thấy lấp ló trục A nhỉ

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ spam roài, he he, nguòi trồng người hic,
> con máy ngon quá, nhìn thấy lấp ló trục A nhỉ


Chủ yếu khoe cái đầu cắt và ít nhôm thoai he he he trong lúc chưa biết tăng "cứng" thế nào.

----------


## anhcos

> Sau khi nhận được đầu cắt của bác Nam:


Cái đầu này giống của mình, rất êm và cứng vững, nhưng mình gắn cái đầu khoan chứ không chơi mấy cái ER. 
Tks NamCNC nhiều, đã chỉ chỗ để mua em nó.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Cái đầu này giống của mình, rất êm và cứng vững, nhưng mình gắn cái đầu khoan chứ không chơi mấy cái ER. 
> Tks NamCNC nhiều, đã chỉ chỗ để mua em nó.


Chính vì vậy em mới phải tìm cách tăng "cứng" cho con máy cùi của em.
Con này bác chạy tốc đô tối đa bao nhiêu vòng rồi ạ?

----------


## conga

> Sau khi nhận được đầu cắt của bác Nam:
> 
> 
> Nó quá ngon, còn con máy em thì quá cùi nên tiếp tục dừng lại một chút để nâng cấp phần "cứng".
> Kết quả một ngày đi buôn muối là đây:
> 
> 
> Đang tính làm thế nào cho nó "cứng" để xứng với cái đầu cắt của bác Nam.
> Trong khi chưa nghĩ ra. Thì trong lúc đi buôn muối em có sưu tầm được mấy chỗ này:
> ...


E cần ít nhôm dư lày

----------


## lkcnc

Bạn qua mình nhé, cung cấp các loại nhôm định hình  DT
o969413.7o5

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật tinht hình chút k bay mất thớt.
Spin diy:



Đang chờ hệ thống dây đai về nữa là ok.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác xử lý chỗ này như thế nào vậy

----------


## anhxco

cái vụ spindle diy này nhìn hay hay hè, hóng tiếp.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Bác xử lý chỗ này như thế nào vậy
> Đính kèm 4264


Nó là cốt 11 thì em cứ để vậy thôi, rồi tiện cái bánh đai cốt 11 đóng vào.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Nó là cốt 11 thì em cứ để vậy thôi, rồi tiện cái bánh đai cốt 11 đóng vào.


Sợ chạy nhanh nó lỏng liền đó bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Sợ chạy nhanh nó lỏng liền đó bác


Cái bánh đai có 3 ốc chí nữa à. Với lại tiện cốt chuẩn 10,95 đóng vào là đẹp ạ.
Ps: cái trục đó của con motor này có thể tháo ra, nên có thể tiện cái khác nếu có vấn đề.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Cái motor nhìn hay quá , công suất và tốc độ thế nào vậy Bác ?

----------


## diy1102

> Cái motor nhìn hay quá , công suất và tốc độ thế nào vậy Bác ?


Nó là động cơ BLDC sanyo xe đạp điện, 250w, 24v, tốc độ 4,5k.

----------


## Nam CNC

em phát hiện được dòng biến tần điều khiển được con AC servo , do đó chuyển sang con AC servo 400W hay 750W với kích thước rất nhỏ của AC servo thì quá ngon, đồng thời em nó là con động cơ đồng bộ , torque không đổi trong dãi tốc độ , quá chuẩn phải không bác DIY , servo qua biến tần lên 6000rpm dễ dàng , thêm cái quạt be bé cho em nó nữa thì 6000rpm , 24/24 khỏi lo nó nóng..... nhưng tốn đạn cho con biến tần hehehehe.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> em phát hiện được dòng biến tần điều khiển được con AC servo , do đó chuyển sang con AC servo 400W hay 750W với kích thước rất nhỏ của AC servo thì quá ngon, đồng thời em nó là con động cơ đồng bộ , torque không đổi trong dãi tốc độ , quá chuẩn phải không bác DIY , servo qua biến tần lên 6000rpm dễ dàng , thêm cái quạt be bé cho em nó nữa thì 6000rpm , 24/24 khỏi lo nó nóng..... nhưng tốn đạn cho con biến tần hehehehe.


Biến tần nào cũng ok hay biến tần đặc biệt hả bác Nam?

----------


## Nam CNC

biến tần đời mới xíu, yaskawa thì V1000 trở lên , còn toshiba  thì có VS11 em đang xài lái chạy vo vo .

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

> Nó là động cơ BLDC sanyo xe đạp điện, 250w, 24v, tốc độ 4,5k.


Bác kiếm đc cái động cơ ngon thế, kể mà e kiếm cái chế cái xe đạp mini vứt xó nhà e thì tốt quá.

----------


## diy1102

> Bác kiếm đc cái động cơ ngon thế, kể mà e kiếm cái chế cái xe đạp mini vứt xó nhà e thì tốt quá.


Một bộ cho xe đạp đầy đủ là hơn một triệu thôi mà.

----------

conga

----------


## biết tuốt

> Một bộ cho xe đạp đầy đủ là hơn một triệu thôi mà.


giá này cũng ngon cho 1 em cắt kim loại nhể  :Wink:  
máy chạy được chưa bác cho vài đường cơ bản đê  :Wink:

----------


## diy1102

> giá này cũng ngon cho 1 em cắt kim loại nhể  
> máy chạy được chưa bác cho vài đường cơ bản đê


Chạy roài nhưng spin chưa xong nên chưa post, em là em cứ muốn nó hoàn thiện mới cho chạy he he
Ps: Giá đấy là cho một bộ đủ để làm xe đạp điện gồm motor (của em chỉ có lỗi thôi, cái này gồm cả may ơ), điều tốc, xạc, tay ga. Chứ mua mỗi cái lõi và điều khiển thì khoảng 500k thôi. Mà còn đầu cắt nữa, bộ phận dẫn động nữa mới thành cái spin ạ.

----------

conga

----------


## lkcnc

Máy đến đâu rồi cho xin cái hình nào ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

> Chạy roài nhưng spin chưa xong nên chưa post, em là em cứ muốn nó hoàn thiện mới cho chạy he he
> Ps: Giá đấy là cho một bộ đủ để làm xe đạp điện gồm motor (của em chỉ có lỗi thôi, cái này gồm cả may ơ), điều tốc, xạc, tay ga. Chứ mua mỗi cái lõi và điều khiển thì khoảng 500k thôi. Mà còn đầu cắt nữa, bộ phận dẫn động nữa mới thành cái spin ạ.


Spinlder mà loằng ngoằng dây đai em ko ham mấy, quả spin chế kia ko biết nặng bao nhiêu. Có cần phải lò xo cân bằng nữa ko bác. Máy xong bác post vi deo cờ líp cho ae xem nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Spinlder mà loằng ngoằng dây đai em ko ham mấy, quả spin chế kia ko biết nặng bao nhiêu. Có cần phải lò xo cân bằng nữa ko bác. Máy xong bác post vi deo cờ líp cho ae xem nhé.


loằng ngoằng là do nhu cầu DIY mỗi cá nhân thui. Mình có spin 1,5k và biến tần của TQ nhưng k thấy hợp với nhu cầu của mình nên k xài.
Tổng trọng lượng cả gá khoảng 6kg, nếu cần thì cho lò xo cân bằng, nhưng chưa nhất thiết phải có.

----------

ppgas

----------


## diy1102

Cập nhật cái ảnh tủ điện, kiêm máy tính đang làm giở để đi offline cái nào:

Thành phần 4 driver nhatson, nguồn biến áp xuyến 220 to 40/24VDC, driver điều khiển spin BLDC, máy tính atom d51s, và lằng bà giằng chưa làm xong.

----------

conga, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa xong mà thất mướt con mắt rồi nghen, sao cùng với chú là bác biết tuốt đâu rồi ta ? dao này thấy bác ấy im ắng quá.

----------

diy1102

----------


## thucongmynghe79

quá chất, trông chuyên nghiệp quá, mềnh cố gắng phấn đấu như chú ý, driver Nhatson là sao bác, bác NS làm driver à,mình ko biết nhỉ, nếu biết đã mua của bác ấy

----------

diy1102

----------


## thuhanoi

> quá chất, trông chuyên nghiệp quá, mềnh cố gắng phấn đấu như chú ý, driver Nhatson là sao bác, bác NS làm driver à,mình ko biết nhỉ, nếu biết đã mua của bác ấy


Driver bác Nhatson nổi tiếng mà bác.

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

> Cập nhật cái ảnh tủ điện, kiêm máy tính đang làm giở để đi offline cái nào:
> 
> Thành phần 4 driver nhatson, nguồn biến áp xuyến 220 to 40/24VDC, driver điều khiển spin BLDC, máy tính atom d51s, và lằng bà giằng chưa làm xong.


tinh tế, lấy cái vỏ case làm tủ điện luôn. Có sợ nhiễu rồi chập mas ko bác. Thế mà em ko nghĩ ra.. :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Tủ điện này là cây máy tính thời la pô lê ông nó to, chắc khỏe và main atom kích thước 24-24 thôi nên khoảng trống nhiều đủ không gian cho diy. Mass thì k sợ tính toán rồi, kể cả mấy cái dây nguồn k cần thiết em cũng bỏ. Cái vỏ nguồn máy tính là vỏ đểu, cái lõi là xịn. Tất cả điện đầu vào đều qua bộ lọc nhiễu của nguồn máy tính.
PS: Các bác hóng tiếp đi, hj em pê vì vừa đi off về k làm ăn gì đc nữa. Em sang mục off báo cáo các cụ ạ.

----------

conga

----------


## katerman

em cũng định làm con H frame như bác, mà chưa thấy rõ kết cấu trục Y để học hỏi.

----------


## diy1102

Kết cấu nó như này :

Ray thì đc bắt vào mặt bàn.

----------

katerman

----------


## katerman

> Kết cấu nó như này :
> 
> Ray thì đc bắt vào mặt bàn.


block nằm ngữa, hèn chi nhìn mấy hình trên em nghĩ hoài kg ra.

----------


## conga

> Kết cấu nó như này :
> 
> Ray thì đc bắt vào mặt bàn.


Con của em thì ngược lại. Block vào bàn và ray thì cố định vào gá.Bao giờ mới cho ae xem em nó đây

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

bác conga chưa sang japan gặp em ozawar gì gì à hehe   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

conga

----------


## diy1102

> Con của em thì ngược lại. Block vào bàn và ray thì cố định vào gá.Bao giờ mới cho ae xem em nó đây


Block gẵn vào bàn thì khi gia công/pôi nặng/gia công ở 2 đầu bàn máy sẽ k tối ưu. Khi ray bắt vào bàn máy thì khi gia công ở bất kỳ vị trí nào tâm spin sẽ nằm ở vị trí tâm của 2/4 block đỡ, đo đó theo e thì tối ưu hơn.
Ps: Cách này với trình DIY của em thì e thấy vất vả hơn cách của bác.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> bác conga chưa sang japan gặp em ozawar gì gì à hehe


E đang học tiếng, qua tết âm em mới bay. Sang cũng chỉ làm cửu vạn thôi mà bác.

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

> Block gẵn vào bàn thì khi gia công/pôi nặng/gia công ở 2 đầu bàn máy sẽ k tối ưu. Khi ray bắt vào bàn máy thì khi gia công ở bất kỳ vị trí nào tâm spin sẽ nằm ở vị trí tâm của 2/4 block đỡ, đo đó theo e thì tối ưu hơn.
> Ps: Cách này với trình DIY của em thì e thấy vất vả hơn cách của bác.


Chà chà...mới học thêm kiểu mới... :Smile: So đi tính lại thì bác nói cũng đúng. Em đang làm 3 con nhỏ nhỏ máy H mục đích là khoan khoan mạch in.  :Smile:  mà chưa đâu vào đâu. Nhưng đảm bảo em xong nhanh hơn bác.   :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Chà chà...mới học thêm kiểu mới...So đi tính lại thì bác nói cũng đúng. Em đang làm 3 con nhỏ nhỏ máy H mục đích là khoan khoan mạch in.  mà chưa đâu vào đâu. Nhưng đảm bảo em xong nhanh hơn bác.


Hehehe bác chạy chạy nhanh thì chúc mừng bác. E về sau tí thui.
Ps: k pải kiểu mới bác à. Chác kiểu của bác, bác xem máy h trượt tròn của TQ, họ làm kiểu đó có lý của họ.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Hehehe bác chạy chạy nhanh thì chúc mừng bác. E về sau tí thui.
> Ps: k pải kiểu mới bác à. Chác kiểu của bác, bác xem máy h trượt tròn của TQ, họ làm kiểu đó có lý của họ.


Đúng rồi, em chủ yếu học đòi bọn tầu. Vì nó thiết kế khá đơn giản, mà ai cũng có thể nghiên cứu rồi làm tương tự vậy.Đợt tới em có dự dịnh lắp em 600x900 mục đích làm gỗ.Gần nhà em đã có sự góp mặt của bác luyến yến, và đi vào hoạt động rồi. KO biết ý định của em có táo bạo ko bác nhỉ?
Ps: em vẫn kết quả nhôm rộng cỡ 200 kia... :Smile: ) quả bác đưa nghe có vẻ khoan ốc nhiều.

----------


## diy1102

> Đúng rồi, em chủ yếu học đòi bọn tầu. Vì nó thiết kế khá đơn giản, mà ai cũng có thể nghiên cứu rồi làm tương tự vậy.Đợt tới em có dự dịnh lắp em 600x900 mục đích làm gỗ.Gần nhà em đã có sự góp mặt của bác luyến yến, và đi vào hoạt động rồi. KO biết ý định của em có táo bạo ko bác nhỉ?
> Ps: em vẫn kết quả nhôm rộng cỡ 200 kia...) quả bác đưa nghe có vẻ khoan ốc nhiều.


Mỗi người có sở trường và sở đoản riêng, có mối qua hệ khác nhau. Do đó, sẽ k có gì là táo bạo cả.
Ps: nhôm thì lấy sớm khi hàng còn nhiều sẽ có quyền lựa chọn cây đẹp mà hehehe.

----------

conga

----------


## diy1102

Úp cái tủ điện hoàn thiện đc 95% :

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn chỗ gắn được 1 BOB Mach3 và cơ cấu chuyển mạch chạy luôn 2 thứ cho nó đa năng bác  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Còn chỗ gắn được 1 BOB Mach3 và cơ cấu chuyển mạch chạy luôn 2 thứ cho nó đa năng bác


E dự kiến thế. Nhưng chưa biết cơ cấu chuyển mạch làm như nào cho ổn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> E dự kiến thế. Nhưng chưa biết cơ cấu chuyển mạch làm như nào cho ổn.


Bác dung IC 4053 (em nhớ mang máng - cái này hỏi bác Ngọc ANh cho chắc) chuyển mạch cho đường tín hiệu thôi

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

Yên ắng quá...hóng phần tiếp theo của bác mà ì ạch.. :Smile:  hơn cả bà đẻ.. :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Yên ắng quá...hóng phần tiếp theo của bác mà ì ạch.. hơn cả bà đẻ..


Bà đẻ còn có ngày giờ, em thì diy để thỏa đam mêm nên k có gì pải vội ạ. Đam mê k bao giờ nguội là đc.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Em thì ban ngày đi làm tối về là hì hục luôn, sắp tới còn đi xa nữa.Nên tranh thủ đc tý nào hay ty đó.

----------


## linhdt1121

> Bà đẻ còn có ngày giờ, em thì diy để thỏa đam mêm nên k có gì pải vội ạ. Đam mê k bao giờ nguội là đc.


Lấy bánh răng rồi show cho AE cái sờ pín đi a.

----------


## diy1102

Hihi đã xong sờ pín, nhưng chưa tranh thủ test đc. Chắc đêm về mới test đc cho ae chém tiếp.

----------

conga

----------


## diy1102

Tranh thủ up cái video test máy k trôi mất thớt




Stepdown 0,2, f300, dao pi 4 bốn me, tốc độ spin 4,5k.

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, conga, imechavn, Nam CNC, nhatson, TLP, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Theo thông tin từ báo con vịt, chiều mai có một đoàn kiểm tra liên ngành trên trung ương ( trên trung là đại ạ, đại ương  :Smile:  ) về cơ sở của đ/c DIY1102 để tiến hành công tác kiêm tra và oánh giá về con sờ pin chạy động cơ xe đạp điện này  :Smile: 

Sau buổi kiểm tra sẽ tới phần bia bọt hối lộ quan khách chi chi đó  :Smile:  Các bác Hà lội đâu roài nhở  :Smile:

----------

biết tuốt, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Báo cáo em đã nhận đc giấy triệu tập rồi, đã chuẩn bị chè, thuốc để đón tiếp ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu máy cứng thì 1 pass 0.5 hay 1mm vẫn được mà , nhớ có nước tưới nguội là vô tư

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> nếu máy cứng thì 1 pass 0.5 hay 1mm vẫn được mà , nhớ có nước tưới nguội là vô tư


Hihi máy pass đc 0.5 nhưng em chưa hoàn thành hệ thống tưới nguội, test một tí là bị bết dao (tại em dùng dao 4 me). Nhưng em nghĩ với bộ khung của em chỉ 0.5 là tối đa ạ.
Ps: tiện đây các bác cho em hỏi dùng loại đầu tưới nguội nào tối ưu ạ, đặc biết là cái mùi ạ, vì con máy này em pải cho nó vào phòng của em để giảm ồn hoặc có thể ghịch ban đêm đc.

----------


## Khoa C3

Dầu thì phải có mùi, không mùi dùng hơi lại ồn. :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

dùng dầu ăn là ngon nhất, chẳng có mùi luôn , nhưng phải hồi tốt chứ không thôi hao lắm à.

--- Nhôm bác cắt chắc chắn là nhôm 5xxx chứ không phải 6061 , dao cắt nhôm chỉ là 1 me hay 2 me thì tốt , nhiều me nó dính dao. Bộ khung máy yếu hay sao mà chỉ tối đa 0.5 ? về nguyên tắc spindle mạnh thì chơi sâu suốt me dao luôn , nhưng ăn từ ngoài vào trong thì ok giống như cách đi dao của các máy high speed machine trên youtube ớ.
từ từ bác sẽ biết nhiều cách đi dao mà.... gặp em thì chơi con AC servo 750W , chạy 6000rpm băm nhôm khí thế luôn.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hix đúng là dầu pải có mùi. Ý e là dùng loại nào nó đỡ.
Khung của e là nhôm kỹ thuật mà nên có thể ăn hơn nhưng k tối ưu.
Nhôm trong video e cắt là nhôm 6 ạ, tại cái dao 4 me thôi ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Ngon wuas rồi, nhìn bộ spindle thích wuas, tổng thiệt hại thế nào bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

em toàn tưới nước cho rẻ  :Big Grin: , bác thớt để phòng khách nên vấn đề tưới nước hơi mệt a nha, dầu thì kiểu gì lâu cũng có mùi , rồi cắt nhiều phát sinh vụn nhôm 
thôi cứ tưới bia trước đi đã  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## Khoa C3

Vì máy bác bằng nhôm và bác phay nhôm nên em đề xuất dùng nước.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Ngon wuas rồi, nhìn bộ spindle thích wuas, tổng thiệt hại thế nào bác


Bộ động cơ 500k, đầu cắt vô giá chưa tính đc (hỏi bác Nam CNC ạ), đây đai bánh răng thì khoảng 400k. Nhưng nên chạy dây đai thang thì đỡ ồn hơn. Của em chạy băng dây T5, nhưng chưa mua đc loại đúng chu vi, nên dùng xl tháy tạm và cái bánh raqng cắt bị lỗi chút kỹ thuật nên nó hơi ồn.



> em toàn tưới nước cho rẻ , bác thớt để phòng khách nên vấn đề tưới nước hơi mệt a nha, dầu thì kiểu gì lâu cũng có mùi , rồi cắt nhiều phát sinh vụn nhôm 
> thôi cứ tưới bia trước đi đã


Em pải cho vào pòng của e, chứ hoàn thành rồi sao đc trưng dụng pòng khách nữa.



> Vì máy bác bằng nhôm và bác phay nhôm nên em đề xuất dùng nước.


Tại e thấy tưới bằng dầu pay cảm giác nó ngọt lắm ạ.
Ps: cụ biết tuốt mai t7 rồi còn nợ gì em nhớ k?

----------


## nhatson

vậy thì cụ làm lồng kín, đươc nữa thì dùng ống hút hơi ra ngoài trời, ko thì dùng bộ lọc air  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> vậy thì cụ làm lồng kín, đươc nữa thì dùng ống hút hơi ra ngoài trời, ko thì dùng bộ lọc air


Vậy có khi em làm cái lồng bằng mica rồi để ngoài ban công vậy.

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Vậy có khi em làm cái lồng bằng mica rồi để ngoài ban công vậy.


okies cụ , sức khoẻ là trên hết  :Smile: 

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy có khi em làm cái lồng bằng mica rồi để ngoài ban công vậy.


Hợp ý e này, vừa đỡ ồn, vừa đỡ mùi, mần xong cho e cái kquar để e mần theo nhé.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hợp ý e này, vừa đỡ ồn, vừa đỡ mùi, mần xong cho e cái kquar để e mần theo nhé.


Em đã test ở cái video đó bác. Chắc chắn đỡ ồn hơn chổi than của bác hihi.

----------


## anhxco

> Em đã test ở cái video đó bác. Chắc chắn đỡ ồn hơn chổi than của bác hihi.


E đang nói cái lòng mica mà bác

----------


## emptyhb

Hehe, máy của bác đẹp quá  :Smile:  xong cái này chắc là diy pump cho em luôn à?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Nói vậy thôi nhưng có lẽ em chỉ chơi cái cửa bằng mica thôi, chơi cả bằng mica 10ly thì xèng nó bằng cái máy của em. Pần còn lại chơi alu or vật liệu khác cho rẻ ạ. Vì nó cũng k ồn mấy.

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ DIY để cái lồng đấy em thầu cho  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Hehe, máy của bác đẹp quá  xong cái này chắc là diy pump cho em luôn à?


Chuẩn đoá. Khuyến mại thêm một chiếc ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ DIY để cái lồng đấy em thầu cho


Hình như đúng người đúng tội rồi ạ.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhcos

Cái đầu gá dao kết cấu y chang của mình, có một số thắc mắc hỏi bác:
- Cốt trên của nó là then hoa, vậy cái puli của bác cũng đo lại cái then hoa rồi phay à.
- Cái đầu dưới của nó là chuôi côn, bác gắn đầu ER vào thế nào vậy?

Puli mình dùng loại S5M, phay bằng nhựa POM xài ngon.
Dao ăn nhôm mình xài loại 3 me chuyên ăn nhôm, không cần tưới nguội nữa, mỗi pass ăn 0,5 là ok. 
Còn dao hợp kim đường me càng nông cũng dễ bị dính nhôm.

----------

diy1102

----------


## imechavn

> Úp cái tủ điện hoàn thiện đc 95% :


Cái này 10 điểm cho sáng tạo này!

----------

diy1102, thucongmynghe79

----------


## diy1102

> Cái đầu gá dao kết cấu y chang của mình, có một số thắc mắc hỏi bác:
> - Cốt trên của nó là then hoa, vậy cái puli của bác cũng đo lại cái then hoa rồi phay à.
> - Cái đầu dưới của nó là chuôi côn, bác gắn đầu ER vào thế nào vậy?
> 
> Puli mình dùng loại S5M, phay bằng nhựa POM xài ngon.
> Dao ăn nhôm mình xài loại 3 me chuyên ăn nhôm, không cần tưới nguội nữa, mỗi pass ăn 0,5 là ok. 
> Còn dao hợp kim đường me càng nông cũng dễ bị dính nhôm.


Em đo đường kính ngoài rồi cắt dây bánh răng hơi côn một chút rồi đóng vào ạ. Em dùng bánh răng T5
Cái cho er vào bác Nam đã làm, nhưng chưa chặt em pay nó bị rơi ra tèo mất cãi nũi hợp kim 160k ạ. Trong cố có lỗi âm M6 em cho ốc M6 và lót cái long đen to to rồi vặn ốc xiết cái er vào ạ, cái er này cũng côn ạ.
Thanks bác em chưa có kinh nghiện pay, cũng như dùng mũi pay.

----------


## diy1102

> Cái này 10 điểm cho sáng tạo này!


Thanks bác. Em muốn nó nhỏ ngọn và tiện ạ. Em dùng bộ lọc nhiều của nguồn máy tính lọc nhiễu luôn cả thế thống, có thể sử dụng 12v/24v của nguồn máy tính cho bob hoặc quạt làm mát.
Sang nay tranh thủ dùng nó cắt cái hông cây để gắn quạt thông gió ạ.
Cay thời laponeon nên sắt dầy đúng 1ly.

----------

conga, imechavn, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## huanpt

Cái ESC mua bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ? Công suất? Áp ra motor? 

Thks

----------


## diy1102

Cả động cơ và esc 5-600k, lẻ thì em k rõ. Áp thì từ 24-48v, 350w.

----------

huanpt

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay em mới chính thức đóng nắp cái tủ điện cùi của em lại. Bật từ sang sơm tới bi giờ cho chạy liên tục không nhưng k cắt gì, thấy mọi thứ bên trong vẫn mát mẻ.
Ảnh bố trí quạt làm mát của em.
Phí hông dưới bố trí 4 quạt 80 thổi vào, pía trên lóc bố trí 1 quạt 120 để hút ra, pía sau có 1 quạt 80 hút ra.
E bố trí quạt như vậy là theo kiến thức khí động học gì đó k biết đã chuẩn chưa. Mời các bác góp ý.

----------


## nhatson

có time check cái drive ko chạy 40V chưa cụ DIY ơi, cần thì em gởi cái mới ra nhé

b.r

----------


## huanpt

> Cả động cơ và esc 5-600k, lẻ thì em k rõ. Áp thì từ 24-48v, 350w.


Quên thông tin quan trọng nhất? Maximum bao nhiêu RPM?

Thks

----------


## diy1102

> Quên thông tin quan trọng nhất? Maximum bao nhiêu RPM?
> 
> Thks


Hix không thấy nó ghi RPM ạ. Như con Motor của em là 4,5K ạ.

----------


## huanpt

Chắc nhờ bác hướng dẫn 1 bài về cách nối ESC này. 

Mình có 1 cái nhưng có thêm 5 dây mắc vào cảm biến trong motor.

Cái dây ga bác xử lý thế nào? Rồi dây đào chiều (người bán gọi là dây tự học)

...

----------


## diy1102

Bác cho cái ảnh đi ạ. Em tự mò thôi.
Tay ga thì bác đấu dây đỏ với xanh (xanh với hồng) vào nhau thì cho tốc độ cao nhất, đấu nó qua biến trở là chỉnh đc tốc độ thôi ạ.

----------


## huanpt

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Bic...-/181128591468

Y chang cái này

----------


## diy1102

> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Electric-Bic...-/181128591468
> 
> Y chang cái này


2 đây màu trắng dùng để đảo chiều quay.
Còn cảm biến thì để em về tháo cái motor ra đã để kểm tra rồi trả lời sau ạ.
Còn loại này bác k đấu cảm biến nó vẫn chạy như thường. Nhưng như một số bài viết của các cao thỉ trong này thì khởi động có cảm biến nó ngon hơn, mô men khởi động tốt hơn ạ.
Còn các dây khác em k biết nó làm gì.
Ps: Bác mua hàng trên ebay à?

----------


## diy1102

S pín chạy dây đai răng kêu quá. Hôm qua em tranh thủ dùng nó tiện nó. E tiện cái puly để chạy đai thang trơn. Kết quả: hài lòng.
- Thời gian 45phút;
- Miếng mica 20ly nhặt đc.
- Dây đai thang 8, 10 chi vi 400;
- Dũa, giấy nhám.
Kết quả:

----------

anhcos, anhxco, conga, linhdt1121

----------


## huanpt

> Còn cảm biến thì để em về tháo cái motor ra đã để kểm tra rồi trả lời sau ạ.
> Còn loại này bác k đấu cảm biến nó vẫn chạy như thường.


Chỉ sợ là motor không có hall sensor thì nó không chạy được.
Còn cái tay ga thì xử lý sao bác DIY1102? Nối cho chạy full luôn à?

Có 2 dây phanh: 1 là phanh áp cao (+), 1 là phanh áp thấp (-). Không hiểu lắm, thôi chắc khỏi phanh.

MÌnh đếm được hơn 30 sợi dây. Hỏi thằng bán nó khùng luôn.  :Smile:

----------


## conga

> S pín chạy dây đai răng kêu quá. Hôm qua em tranh thủ dùng nó tiện nó. E tiện cái puly để chạy đai thang trơn. Kết quả: hài lòng.
> - Thời gian 45phút;
> - Miếng mica 20ly nhặt đc.
> - Dây đai thang 8, 10 chi vi 400;
> - Dũa, giấy nhám.
> Kết quả:


QUả này có sợ ma sát tạo nhiệt làm biến dạng ko bác.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Chỉ sợ là motor không có hall sensor thì nó không chạy được.
> Còn cái tay ga thì xử lý sao bác DIY1102? Nối cho chạy full luôn à?
> 
> Có 2 dây phanh: 1 là phanh áp cao (+), 1 là phanh áp thấp (-). Không hiểu lắm, thôi chắc khỏi phanh.
> 
> MÌnh đếm được hơn 30 sợi dây. Hỏi thằng bán nó khùng luôn.


Hehe đúng là có nhiều dây thiệt. Phanh thì em k dùng cũng k vọc ạ. Vì là bộ này là bộ đa năng, nên dây nào k dùng em tháo bỏ cho nó gọn.


Trong ảnh là giắc tay ga có 3 dây là hồng, xanh trắng, đen. Thì bác có thể điều khiển tốc độ qua biến trở, bằng cách đấu dây hồng với dây xanh trắng với biến trở, khi bác chỉnh biến trở thì tốc độ sẽ thay đổi. Lưu ý khi chỉ dùng 2 dây thì muốn khởi động bác pải đoản mạch 2 dây này sau đó thông mạch và điều chỉnh tốc độ qua biến trở. E dùng biến trở kèm công tắc ở mấy cái đèn học ấy.
Bộ trong ảnh là đa năng nên bác không cần hall vẫn chạy như thường.

----------

huanpt

----------


## diy1102

> QUả này có sợ ma sát tạo nhiệt làm biến dạng ko bác.


Chạy lộ thiên thế kia sợ gì nhiệt. Mica cũng nhịu đc kha khá đó bác ạ. Mai em cắt cái cánh quạt làm mát động cơ ở ngay trên cái puly nữa nên k xoắn.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Chạy lộ thiên thế kia sợ gì nhiệt. Mica cũng nhịu đc kha khá đó bác ạ. Mai em cắt cái cánh quạt làm mát động cơ ở ngay trên cái puly nữa nên k xoắn.


Lộ thì lộ chứ, có tải nặng nặng vào là nó tạo ma sát luôn. Kéo 1 lúc thành kẹo kéo thì bỏ mịa,em nghĩ ko nên dùng cu roa trơn,căng nó ghì làm motor kéo nặng và hại vòng bi, dùng đai có răng chạy êm hơn, lực kéo giảm và ít ma sát. Nhưng mà cả mấy tiếng của bác chứ ít đâu, bỏ đi phí của zời, thằng mica này hy vọng nó chịu được nhiệt độ cao.À em mua đc con transis rồi nhé.
Lùng khắp làng luôn. :Smile: )

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Lộ thì lộ chứ, có tải nặng nặng vào là nó tạo ma sát luôn. Kéo 1 lúc thành kẹo kéo thì bỏ mịa,em nghĩ ko nên dùng cu roa trơn,căng nó ghì làm motor kéo nặng và hại vòng bi, dùng đai có răng chạy êm hơn, lực kéo giảm và ít ma sát. Nhưng mà cả mấy tiếng của bác chứ ít đâu, bỏ đi phí của zời, thằng mica này hy vọng nó chịu được nhiệt độ cao.À em mua đc con transis rồi nhé.
> Lùng khắp làng luôn.)


Hi đai răng tốc độ cao nó rú kinh lắm bác ạ. Hihi nếu noa nhũn ra em sẽ tiện bằng loại nhựa khác thôi. 45 pút vừa làm vừa chơi thui k thành vấn đề.

----------


## conga

> Hi đai răng tốc độ cao nó rú kinh lắm bác ạ. Hihi nếu noa nhũn ra em sẽ tiện bằng loại nhựa khác thôi. 45 pút vừa làm vừa chơi thui k thành vấn đề.


Ủa vậy hả bác.Chạy tốc độ cao nó rú à, em nghĩ nó êm hơn chứ nhỉ, hay vòng tua ko đáp ứng kịp và răng đai nó chém gió nên phát ra tiếng. Chỗ spin bác nên gò tôn để bảo vệ, người già và trẻ em có tính tò mò.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Hihi bác cứ làm một cái rồi tua nhanh sẽ biết. Con máy này còn có lồng bảo vệ, cách âm nữa, nhưng chưa làm thiết kế đc.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Hihi bác cứ làm một cái rồi tua nhanh sẽ biết. Con máy này còn có lồng bảo vệ, cách âm nữa, nhưng chưa làm thiết kế đc.


Lai nói về vấn đề cách âm, theo bác làm lồng cho CNC thfi làm bằng kính hay mica tốt hơn,Em cũng định làm mà chưa có time, máy lại dạng H nên cái bàn nó chạy ra chạy rô đến khổ.Mai bác rảnh quất cho em đi, thiếu em gửi xe lên, hôm đấy kẹt quá lại vướng 3 cái đám toàn con cháu, ko có time cao su của bác mất 2 ngày.Đạn điếc bắn sạch. hi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

bác conga chưa làm nên nghĩ thế , việc ăn răng trong truyền động ở tốc độ cao nó rú kinh hồn , do ăn răng là sẽ có hiện tượng va đập nên nó mới ồn , ở ngưỡng dưới 3000rpm chưa thấy gì đâu , lên cao sẽ biết , em chơi 10000rpm là nhức cái dầu . Ngon thì chơi loại đai dẹp có rãnh V nho nhỏ , cái đó nó cho lực ma sát lớn hơn đai V vì tính ra tiết diện tiếp xúc lớn hơn nếu cùng cỡ.


Việc sinh nhiệt cao khi có trường hợp bị trượt đai thôi , nếu căng đai thường xuyên thì không đến nỗi nó nóng đến chảy đâu... mà không căng đai , để đai bị chùng thì khi truyền động nhanh sẽ gây rung đó.



Muốn cách âm à , chơi kiếng 2 lớp thì cách âm vô địch luôn , nhưng chỉ sợ cái gì đó nó văng vào 1 phát vỡ tan tành . Nói chung mica hay kiếng vẫn ok , các bác trùm kín lại thì cách âm được 70% à , cái này em làm cho mấy cái mini nên em biết. Mà làm thì chỉ cần mua mica TQ rẻ tiền là được , mà không sợ nguy hiểm thì chơi kiếng luôn cho rẻ.

----------

conga, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Vụ cách âm em có cao thủ trợ giúp rồi. Cách âm bằng vật liệu cách âm chuyên dụng ạ.
Đúng là k đủ căng chạy tốc cao dây nó tưng tưng gây ra rung là đương nhiên.
Ps: em chạy nửa ngày, k tải, và khoảng 30p cắt vật liệu thì thấy dây đai có nóng khoảng 45-50o, còn puly thì k thấy nóng gì.

----------


## huanpt

> Bộ trong ảnh là đa năng nên bác không cần hall vẫn chạy như thường.


Trong hình là bộ của bác đang chạy?
Mình không nghĩ là không có hall mà nó vẫn chạy. Trước mình chơi mô hình thấy có nói: Sensored motor + Sensorless ESC thì OK, nhưng ngược lại Sensored ESC+ Sensorless motor thì không được.

Tự mình làm khổ mình, bắt đầu xử lý phương án ráp hall cho motor

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Trong hình là bộ của bác đang chạy?
> Mình không nghĩ là không có hall mà nó vẫn chạy. Trước mình chơi mô hình thấy có nói: Sensored motor + Sensorless ESC thì OK, nhưng ngược lại Sensored ESC+ Sensorless motor thì không được.
> 
> Tự mình làm khổ mình, bắt đầu xử lý phương án ráp hall cho motor


Em khẳng định là không có hell vẫn chạy mà. Như em nói là các cao thủ có nói là có hall thì khởi động nó tốt hơn k có mà (cụ thể là bác CKD, topic nào em k nhớ, nhưng ở diễn đàn mình thôi). Nên bác k pải tự làm khó mình.
Ps: Em đang chạy có hall.

----------


## diy1102

CHo cái video thực tế cho nó chuẩn:

----------

anhcos, huanpt, nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ DIY102 định dùng cái này cách âm đây ạ, em can mãi mà chưa được đấy ạ  :Frown:

----------

diy1102

----------


## lkcnc

Thế này hàng xóm tưởng tiếng máy bay ở cạnh rồi bác

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Chú nói hơi quá he he he s pín êm mà.
Ps: Nhôm cắt chưa mà mãi k thấy gì?

----------


## lkcnc

hihi Nhà em chuyển nhà mới có máy mới, chiều bác chạy qua đi có nhiều cái hay cho Bác ngắm lắm

----------


## anhxco

> Cụ DIY102 định dùng cái này cách âm đây ạ, em can mãi mà chưa được đấy ạ


Chạy êm mà bác, cái con makita của e chắc phải ông cụ của cái spindle này, xong máy rồi mà không dám chạy, sợ hàng xóm la

----------

diy1102

----------


## huanpt

> Em khẳng định là không có hell vẫn chạy mà. Như em nói là các cao thủ có nói là có hall thì khởi động nó tốt hơn k có mà (cụ thể là bác CKD, topic nào em k nhớ, nhưng ở diễn đàn mình thôi). Nên bác k pải tự làm khó mình.
> Ps: Em đang chạy có hall.


Tốc độ thấp nhất của motor thì thấy nó thế nào bác, có mượt không. Bác test giúp case này trong chế độ gia công xem nhát dao nó làm sao?
Bác giúp thì giúp tới bến luôn nhé.

Thks

----------


## diy1102

> Tranh thủ up cái video test máy k trôi mất thớt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stepdown 0,2, f300, dao pi 4 bốn me, tốc độ spin 4,5k.





> Tốc độ thấp nhất của motor thì thấy nó thế nào bác, có mượt không. Bác test giúp case này trong chế độ gia công xem nhát dao nó làm sao?
> Bác giúp thì giúp tới bến luôn nhé.
> 
> Thks


Video test đã đăng ở trên ạ. Với tốc độ tối đa, tỷ lệ truyền 1:1.
Em chưa gia công ở tốc độ thấp bằng cách chỉnh chiết áp. Nếu gia công tốc độ thấp bác giảm tỷ số chuyền xuống mô men nó khỏe ạ.
Ps: Em đang k ở nhà. Tối về em test lại ạ.

----------


## huanpt

> Em chưa gia công ở tốc độ thấp bằng cách chỉnh chiết áp. Nếu gia công tốc độ thấp bác giảm tỷ số chuyền xuống mô men nó khỏe ạ.


Ý mình hỏi là trong tình huống không có hall sensor thì chạy tốc độ thấp nó có cà giựt không?

----------


## diy1102

> Ý mình hỏi là trong tình huống không có hall sensor thì chạy tốc độ thấp nó có cà giựt không?


Không vấn đề gì bác ạ. Lý thuyết các bác ý nói là khi khởi động thôi, nhưng thực tế cảm nhận của em thấy nó k khác nhau gì cả. Vẫn luột như nhau ạ.

----------


## diy1102

> Chạy êm mà bác, cái con makita của e chắc phải ông cụ của cái spindle này, xong máy rồi mà không dám chạy, sợ hàng xóm la


Cụ DIY mà chơi ạ.

----------


## ahdvip

> Chạy êm mà bác, cái con makita của e chắc phải ông cụ của cái spindle này, xong máy rồi mà không dám chạy, sợ hàng xóm la


kaka, trước em cũng chạy con makiata đó, đem máy vào trong phòng ngủ để luôn chứ để ngoài chạy là bị chửi liền  :Big Grin: , giờ bán rồi nhẹ cả người kekeke

----------

diy1102

----------


## nhatson

> Không vấn đề gì bác ạ. Lý thuyết các bác ý nói là khi khởi động thôi, nhưng thực tế cảm nhận của em thấy nó k khác nhau gì cả. Vẫn luột như nhau ạ.


vậy thì khả năng con của cụ bản chất chạy ko có hall rồi ah, nên cắm và tháo như nhau 

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> vậy thì khả năng con của cụ bản chất chạy ko có hall rồi ah, nên cắm và tháo như nhau 
> 
> b.r


Cũng có thể ạ. Nhưng sự khác nhau là do em cảm nhận thôi. Còn motor nguyên bản là có hall nếu chạy với bộ điều khiển nguyên gốc của nó k cắm hall nó k chạy. Còn bộ điều khiển này là bộ mua ngoài của TQ là bộ đa li lăng, tên bán hàng cho em cũng nói là chạy có hall nó ngon hơn ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Cũng có thể ạ. Nhưng sự khác nhau là do em cảm nhận thôi. Còn motor nguyên bản là có hall nếu chạy với bộ điều khiển nguyên gốc của nó k cắm hall nó k chạy. Còn bộ điều khiển này là bộ mua ngoài của TQ là bộ đa li lăng, tên bán hàng cho em cũng nói là chạy có hall nó ngon hơn ạ.


vì nếu có hall, thường có nút chỉnh 120o/60o và chỉnh chế độ hall và sensorless, thấy clip cụ rút dây là okies mờ
có hall có thể chạy dưới 500RPM, ko hall em e là ko chạy được tốc độ thấp vậy

----------


## diy1102

> vì nếu có hall, thường có nút chỉnh 120o/60o và chỉnh chế độ hall và sensorless, thấy clip cụ rút dây là okies mờ
> có hall có thể chạy dưới 500RPM, ko hall em e là ko chạy được tốc độ thấp vậy


Lát về em quay lại video. K hall nó vẫn chạy chậm đc ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## huanpt

> Còn motor nguyên bản là có hall nếu chạy với bộ điều khiển nguyên gốc của nó k cắm hall nó k chạy.


Ủa rốt cuộc là của bác đang là: Sensored motor + Sensorless ESC?
hay 
Sensored ESC+ Sensorless?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa rốt cuộc là của bác đang là: Sensored motor + Sensorless ESC?
> hay 
> Sensored ESC+ Sensorless?


đang thảo luận ah, em nghi ngờ nó đang chạy chế độ sensorless, nhưng chắc chắn là cái ESC universal của cụ diy là chạy được sensorless, nếu chạy được sensor> tốt hơn 

b.r

----------


## diy1102

em không hiểu Sensored motor + Sensorless ESC?
hay 
Sensored ESC+ Sensorless?
Là như nào ạ?

----------


## diy1102

Lại tháo ra làm em yêu khoa học:




Video sẽ cập nhật sau. Mạng up chậm quá ạ.
Hall chỉ có dây nối ra ngoài và cắm vào ESC.

----------

nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Video:
1. K cắm hall:


2. Có căm hall:

----------

anhxco, conga

----------


## nhatson

có hall em thấy chạy chậm đỡ giật cục hơn ah
cái ESC của cụ, khi tác động lực speed có thay đổi ko ah

b.r

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Em không hiểu ý cụ lắm ạ!

----------


## nhatson

> Em không hiểu ý cụ lắm ạ!


ý em là có tải, speed bị thay đổi hay ko?

b.r

----------


## diy1102

Tải nhẹ thì em thấy k có sự thay đổi. Nặng thì có nhận thấy sự thay đổi chậm lại, đến mức nhất định thì sẽ dừng k quay nữa và pải khởi động lại.

----------

nhatson

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay con máy của em mới chính thức kiếm đc xèng các bác ạ. Cắt cái hông case máy tính cho một bác trên Voz. Kích thước cái nắp hông 420x420, dầy 1ly, em cắt ra như trong hình để các bác ý nắp miếng mica rồi thắp led bên trong cho đẹp. Tiền công là chén nước chè + điếu thuốc, nhưng thấy vui quá vì chính mấy bác bên Voz mà em mới biết đến CNC và biết các bác trên này và được mọi người giúp đỡ để hôm nay em có nước uống và thuốc lá hút he heh eh eh

----------

anhxco, biết tuốt, culitruong, emptyhb, lekimhung, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## writewin

^^ phay luôn block luôn đi em chứ mod case chán lắm, ^^ có mod thì làm luôn cái case lắp ghép full nhôm cho đẹp

máy phay luôn cả tôn luôn hả em 1 pass mấy mm vậy

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> ^^ phay luôn block luôn đi em chứ mod case chán lắm, ^^ có mod thì làm luôn cái case lắp ghép full nhôm cho đẹp
> 
> máy phay luôn cả tôn luôn hả em 1 pass mấy mm vậy


Cái này dày 1ly thì em đâm thủng rồi ăn ngang thôi à.
He he mục đích là pay Blok đó chú Thắng nhé hi hi hi.

Em giờ vì Voz nên biết CNCPROVN nhưng có lẽ em không quay lại Voz nữa mất rồi. Vì trót dại dính vào cờ nờ cờ mất roài.

----------


## lekimhung

Bác diy1102 cho em hỏi bác phay bằng dao gì nhỉ, bắc chước bác diy cái case nhà em cái. Mà công nhận bác giỏi thiệt.

----------


## diy1102

> Bác diy1102 cho em hỏi bác phay bằng dao gì nhỉ, bắc chước bác diy cái case nhà em cái. Mà công nhận bác giỏi thiệt.


Em dùng dao hợp kim 4 me, phi 4:

----------

lekimhung

----------


## biết tuốt

hehe cái " em " này  hôm nay trẻ ra mấy tuổi , mà chưa rửa cái máy nhá  :Big Grin:  cuối tuần rửa luôn thể nhể

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> hehe cái " em " này  hôm nay trẻ ra mấy tuổi , mà chưa rửa cái máy nhá  cuối tuần rửa luôn thể nhể


Mình gặp chú Thắng rồi, nhưng chú ý không nhớ thôi.
Riêng biết tuốt thì lúc nào cũng ok nhé. Hôm trước rửa một lần roài mà cụ k đến còn gì. Cụ thấy con sờ pín này có đúng như tui chém ban đầu không?
@anhxco: bác ơi em đã DIY xong còn sờ pín rồi đấy bác thấy có ngon bằng mika hay con gì của bác không?

--- Hôm nay em đi chém gió được tài trợ con dao này:

Mai em lại ăn nhôm tiếp để các bác chém.
----- Cũng hôm nay em đi chém gió thì em được cơ hội sử dụng em cảm biến hành trình này:

Các bác xem con cảm biến nó chỉ có 2 dây và cảm biến đc cả với nhôm, so với con bên cạnh em định dùng thì thế nào ạ? một trời một vực! Đúng là chém gió cũng có cái lợi của chém gió.

----------


## biết tuốt

hôm đó có chút việc , con sờ pín này bản chất của nó đã ngon cụ chém kiểu gì nó cũng vẫn ngon vì hàng của bác Nam sờ pín hehe
bác nào chưa có kinh nghiệm mua dao hợp kim thì so sánh như sau: dao hợp kim nặng hơn dao thép gió cùng kích thước  và đắt gấp nhiều lần , rẻ nhất em hay mua là dao phi 3 (cán phi 4) 2 me lưỡi cắt khoảng 10mm hiệu dụng giá chợ trời hà nội 110k ạ ăn nhôm đồng thì ngọt lịm  không phát ra tiếng kêu to

----------

diy1102

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA cái đó chưa tính tiền , bây giờ gấp đôi hay 3 hắn vẫn chịu , mấy con TQ 24K rpm ăn sắt 1 mm được mới ghê à . Chết chú rồi , mấy cha dính chưởng với em chiêu này , cho mượn xong là mọi cách phải mua , không mua chịu sao nỗi, tìm đâu ra cái thứ 2 , DIY lại là căng lắm à nha.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> HAHAHA cái đó chưa tính tiền , bây giờ gấp đôi hay 3 hắn vẫn chịu , mấy con TQ 24K rpm ăn sắt 1 mm được mới ghê à . Chết chú rồi , mấy cha dính chưởng với em chiêu này , cho mượn xong là mọi cách phải mua , không mua chịu sao nỗi, tìm đâu ra cái thứ 2 , DIY lại là căng lắm à nha.


Hí hí bác gấp 3 đi với điều kiện bác ra Hà Lội lấy thì em vẫn ok ạ.
Em k hiểu ý bác là con TQ 24K rpm ăn sắt 1mm đc mới ghê là sao ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

ăn sắt tốc độ cao thì cháy dao , mau hư dao dù đó là hợp kim đi chăng nữa , mà giảm tốc độ thì mấy em TQ 24Krpm đưa xuống dưới 10Krpm thì yếu xìu mất torque , vậy xài mấy em này mà ăn kim loại cứng là tiêu liền chứ sao.


Nếu so torque/ tốc độ thì con động cơ kéo của bác dù 350W nhưng ở dãi tốc độ 5K rpm mạnh gấp nhiều lần so với em 1.5Kw 24Krpm đưa xuốn tốc độ 5krpm , và cũng chưa bàn tới với cái ER11 , bên trong dùng 7002 mà khung lắp bạc đạn ở đó bằng nhôm nữa thì phay sắt vài hôm chắc tiêu luôn quá.

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhxco

hehe tất nhiên là hơn con makita rồi, ít ra là về cái khoản âm thanh. 
Con dao kia kiếm đâu ngon thế bác, ở ĐN sao đi mua chẳng thấy con đó, mà cái cũng gần 50k, không biết là thể lạoi gì.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> hehe tất nhiên là hơn con makita rồi, ít ra là về cái khoản âm thanh. 
> Con dao kia kiếm đâu ngon thế bác, ở ĐN sao đi mua chẳng thấy con đó, mà cái cũng gần 50k, không biết là thể lạoi gì.


Con dao đc tài trợ ạ? Con đó cũng hợp kim, e k biết giã nhưng con đó chắc hơn 100k, còn con của em ăn sắt kia 160k ạ. Ngoài hn thì mua rất dễ.

----------

anhxco, conga

----------


## emptyhb

Tình hình là rất tình hình, em đang chờ máy bác hoàn thành để làm cho em mấy cái pump đây.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Có kế hoạch roài. Sang tuần bắt đầu sản xuất hàng loạt.

----------

anhcos, conga, emptyhb

----------


## anhxco

> Có kế hoạch roài. Sang tuần bắt đầu sản xuất hàng loạt.


sản xuất hàng lạot thi phải giảm giá nhá bác, đợi coi giá rẻ thì mần cái  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> ăn sắt tốc độ cao thì cháy dao , mau hư dao dù đó là hợp kim đi chăng nữa , mà giảm tốc độ thì mấy em TQ 24Krpm đưa xuống dưới 10Krpm thì yếu xìu mất torque , vậy xài mấy em này mà ăn kim loại cứng là tiêu liền chứ sao.
> 
> 
> Nếu so torque/ tốc độ thì con động cơ kéo của bác dù 350W nhưng ở dãi tốc độ 5K rpm mạnh gấp nhiều lần so với em 1.5Kw 24Krpm đưa xuốn tốc độ 5krpm , và cũng chưa bàn tới với cái ER11 , bên trong dùng 7002 mà khung lắp bạc đạn ở đó bằng nhôm nữa thì phay sắt vài hôm chắc tiêu luôn quá.


china có thể gỡ gạc bằng loại spindel
 400hz 12k RPM, thân thép
 800hz 24k RPM, thân thép

b.r

----------


## Nam CNC

bác Nhat son đề xuất mấy em đó , thôi thì qua mua 2 con của bác diyodira coi bộ phê hơn , chấp luôn 2 con kia china .... Mà em đã tham khảo giá trên taobao thì hình như nó còn mắc hơn con bác diyodira bán nữa đó nha.

----------


## conga

> Mình gặp chú Thắng rồi, nhưng chú ý không nhớ thôi.
> Riêng biết tuốt thì lúc nào cũng ok nhé. Hôm trước rửa một lần roài mà cụ k đến còn gì. Cụ thấy con sờ pín này có đúng như tui chém ban đầu không?
> @anhxco: bác ơi em đã DIY xong còn sờ pín rồi đấy bác thấy có ngon bằng mika hay con gì của bác không?
> 
> --- Hôm nay em đi chém gió được tài trợ con dao này:
> 
> Mai em lại ăn nhôm tiếp để các bác chém.
> ----- Cũng hôm nay em đi chém gió thì em được cơ hội sử dụng em cảm biến hành trình này:
> 
> Các bác xem con cảm biến nó chỉ có 2 dây và cảm biến đc cả với nhôm, so với con bên cạnh em định dùng thì thế nào ạ? một trời một vực! Đúng là chém gió cũng có cái lợi của chém gió.


Sao của bác gần giống của em vậy, em cũng đi xin đc duy có 3 thứ này...nhưng cái của em 3 chân cơ. Chả có nhẽ...?!
P/s Vừa chụp sáng tối sờ đên thì em nó không cánh mà bay.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

2 dây k pải cấp nguồn nuôi. Thế của bác có pải cấp nguồn nuôi không.

----------


## thuhanoi

> 2 dây k pải cấp nguồn nuôi. Thế của bác có pải cấp nguồn nuôi không.


Nguồn nuôi nó chính là dòng đi qua tải mắc nối tiếp với nó đó

----------

conga, diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Nguồn nuôi nó chính là dòng đi qua tải mắc nối tiếp với nó đó


Em hỏi cái 3 dây.

----------


## conga

> 2 dây k pải cấp nguồn nuôi. Thế của bác có pải cấp nguồn nuôi không.


Cơ bản nó cũng ko khác nhau giữa thằng 2 dây và 3 dây cho lắm, nhưng theo em nghĩ dùng công tắc hành trình thì ngon hơn bền hơn.E ko mấy thích thú vs mấy cái cảm biến,nhiều lúc nó dở hơi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## conga

À mà hàng họ em đang ở phương trời nào rồi bác Kiên.

----------


## diy1102

> À mà hàng họ em đang ở phương trời nào rồi bác Kiên.


Đang ở chợ rồi hhe he he he

----------

conga

----------


## conga

> Đang ở chợ rồi hhe he he he


Hè hè, ok bác, lục nhà còn 2 cái gối đỡ vitme,2 sờ tép, 1 con dùng đc , còn 1 con bị lệch cốt, cái mà em đóng ra sịt ý, mới. Em ném lên cho bác luôn. Tha hồ mà DIY

----------


## diy1102

Khoe cái gá pôi ạ:



Ps: cái bậc thang kia chưa cắt ra.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Sư sãi chùa nào đây ta ?







Thứ 2 là ngày đầu tuần
Sư đã cố gắng ăn chay
Thứ 3, thứ 4, thứ 5,
Nhà chùa được ăn thịt chó
Thứ 6 rồi đến thứ 7
Sư xơi thêm món tái dê
Chủ nhật cả chùa đều vui
Vì có sư..... nữ..... về  :Smile:

----------

diy1102, elenercom

----------


## diy1102

> Sư sãi chùa nào đây ta ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thứ 2 là ngày đầu tuần
> ...


Còn đây là sư pụ của sư trên ạ:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## ít nói

> Mình gặp chú Thắng rồi, nhưng chú ý không nhớ thôi.
> Riêng biết tuốt thì lúc nào cũng ok nhé. Hôm trước rửa một lần roài mà cụ k đến còn gì. Cụ thấy con sờ pín này có đúng như tui chém ban đầu không?
> @anhxco: bác ơi em đã DIY xong còn sờ pín rồi đấy bác thấy có ngon bằng mika hay con gì của bác không?
> 
> --- Hôm nay em đi chém gió được tài trợ con dao này:
> 
> Mai em lại ăn nhôm tiếp để các bác chém.
> ----- Cũng hôm nay em đi chém gió thì em được cơ hội sử dụng em cảm biến hành trình này:
> 
> Các bác xem con cảm biến nó chỉ có 2 dây và cảm biến đc cả với nhôm, so với con bên cạnh em định dùng thì thế nào ạ? một trời một vực! Đúng là chém gió cũng có cái lợi của chém gió.


cụ đang nói bóng gió ai đó rồi  .  :Mad: 
của pác nào cũng cảm biến tiệm cận 3 dây sao của cụ có 2 dây

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ đang nói bóng gió ai đó rồi  . 
> của pác nào cũng cảm biến tiệm cận 3 dây sao của cụ có 2 dây


Người tài trợ đã vào nhận hàng.

----------


## diy1102

Hồi này bận k có gì cập nhật thớt. Hôm nay tranh thỉ úp một ít kiến thức có được khi DIY con máy mày ợ.
Công việc: Cái bồn chứa nước (dầu) tưới nguội bằng inox 2 ngăn, một ngăn chứa nước từ bàn máy chảy xuống sau khi chay đầy ngăn này nó sẽ tự tràn sang ngăn còn lại và được bơm lên sử dụng tiếp. (em làm 2 ngăn kiểu tràn này nhằm hạn chế tạp chất trong quá trình gia công thường là kim loại sẽ chìm xuống dưới, còn phần nước thì sẽ trang sang ngăn còn lại)
Và đây là kết quá của quá trình hàn inox bằng máy hàn tích téc gì đó ạ. Rất tiếc trong quá trình e k chụp được mà chỉ có vài ảnh sản phẩm thôi kakakaka
Lúc đầu:



Sau 30 phút:


Kết quả:



Hi hi các bác xem cái đường hàn có tạm được k ợ.
Sư phụ dậy hàn là bác này ợ (địa điểm dậy ợ quán bia):

----------

anhxco, ít nói, biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## ít nói

cái téc inox hàn đẹp . love love

----------

diy1102

----------


## biết tuốt

quả bồn của cha này chắc giá trị gấp đôi con máy mất   :Big Grin:   mà cụ hàn hay ai hàn vậy ?

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> quả bồn của cha này chắc giá trị gấp đôi con máy mất    mà cụ hàn hay ai hàn vậy ?


Cụ đọc kỹ xem ai hàn hehehe cụ học k em dạy kakaka

----------


## ít nói

> Cụ đọc kỹ xem ai hàn hehehe cụ học k em dạy kakaka


đã có thêm 1 cái limit 2 dây cho đủ 5 cho cụ nhé. vừa qua thịt đc 6 cái chỉa sẻ cụ thêm 1 là đủ cho máy

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> đã có thêm 1 cái limit 2 dây cho đủ 5 cho cụ nhé. vừa qua thịt đc 6 cái chỉa sẻ cụ thêm 1 là đủ cho máy


Thanks cụ, mấy hôm nữa em trình cụ ạ.

----------


## conga

Tay hàn của bác cao phết, bác có kinh nghiệm hàn sắt hôpk dầy 2 li ko, em dùng que 3 li chấm mà toang hoác như ấy trâu. Lúc nào nghỉ rảnh em lại chấm nó cho mấy phát, đc đúng buổi sáng thì mắt nó bắt đầu thấy cộm rồi mặt nó căng đét.  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

bác gà hàn sắt loại siêu thấm thì chỉnh dòng nhỏ thôi , theo hướng dẫn trên bó que hàn là ok

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Khổ nỗi cái máy nhà em nó có chỗ nào chỉnh dòng đâu...mới tậu đc, dùng điện lưới 2 pha, cắm thẳng cột điện.Chắc hàn hàn nhiều,+chai mặt tí thì mới nên hồn đc bác ạ.

----------


## biết tuốt

máy hàn biến áp à bác ? hàn có ai biết chỉ cho cái là hàn ngon ngay , bác thích các loại hàn gì gỏi bác tuấn " hói " trên này   :Wink:    (gọi bác tuấn hói để phân biệt với bác tuấn nhiều tóc ạ hehe)

----------

conga

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tay hàn của bác cao phết, bác có kinh nghiệm hàn sắt hôpk dầy 2 li ko, em dùng que 3 li chấm mà toang hoác như ấy trâu. Lúc nào nghỉ rảnh em lại chấm nó cho mấy phát, đc đúng buổi sáng thì mắt nó bắt đầu thấy cộm rồi mặt nó căng đét.


Mai mốt bác sẽ lột từng lớp da --> mặt trắng tinh còn hơn đi thẩm mỹ viện bức tường"

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Máy này 1 thằng ku nó làm hàn xì, nó ko dùng bỏ xó,để lại cho em khuyến mại cả cọc que hàn.  :Smile: , Bữa nào em cầm chai dầu ăn đi học hỏi, Chai Dầu là Đầu Câu Chuyện mà bác.

----------


## conga

> Mai mốt bác sẽ lột từng lớp da --> mặt trắng tinh còn hơn đi thẩm mỹ viện bức tường"


Nge bác nói tự nhiên em lại muốn....thẩm mĩ bức tường. Lại nhắc đến mỹ viện, chiều qua ở gần cơ quan em làm có vụ nhảy sông tự tử. Thấy bảo thèng chồng chơi bời riệu chè gái gú cờ bạc ,con vợ uất quá nhảy xuống sông. Đến giờ vẫn chưa tìm thấy.Mai có cụ nào vớt đồ ở sông như cụ Mạnh thì cứ liệu cái thần hồn  đấy.  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

bác đeo mặt mo vào nó cũng đỡ bị lột da mặt , em  mua 1 cái mặt mo sau đó bỏ kính đen của nó đi lấy phim phản quang loại dán kính oto dán mấy lớp vào nhìn khá tốt không nhức mắt

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Chỗ em ko có cái kính đấy, mà tìm chắc chắn là ko có.  :Smile:  ko biết có thể thay thế bằng flim in mạch cảm quang ko bác nhỉ, em thấy nó cũng đen xì xì ra.

----------


## conga

Rảnh ngồi cắt từng tấm nửa A4 đang có dự án làm board led vẫy, ông làm về quảng cáo đặt làm mà...khất lần mãi.,  vẫn chờ mũi khoan của cụ 1102, đi xin đc 1 mũi 0.8 thì về khoan đc 5-6 board gì đấy phởn chọc cái cờ lê thế là xong, chơi.. đỡ bao nhiêu công đêm ngồi làm.  :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay đẹp ngày lại kéo cái topic này lên cái. Hôm qua đi sang gặp một bác ở diễn đàn về thế là đêm qua em hì hục (nhưng nhanh thôi) tháo ra bộ Z mini như này:

Ở cái trong hình là cái cam bị tháo mất tiêu rồi. Bộ của em thì còn. Mới đầu em tưởng nó pải gắn mới bộ điều khiển ngoài thì mới sử dụng được hehehe, ai dè nó có sẵn mạch rồi chỉ cần giắc cắm, nhưng mà tìm ở nhà lão kia k có thế là em về mò và kết quả là đây:


Nắp lại thì nó như này:


Hehe em lại có cái bổ sung cho con H chạy động cơ xe đạp của em rồi.
Chuyến này cho con máy C bác Tuấn theo con máy em dài dài.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuấn

Ui Si phọ ui, cất nhanh con camera đi nhá, không là tiêu với em đới  :Smile:

----------


## biết tuốt

Úi giời em vớ phải 2 bộ k có kamera , đoán bộ của tay diy này thể nào cũng có, đã gạ laoc đổi rồi mà bạn quá chưa sang chộp được ai dè lão đã phát hiện ra hjc hjc

----------


## lkcnc

hehe nhà còn mấy bộ đó bác Biết tuốt ah, xem nào hôm nào mời em cái gì đi hehe

----------


## conga

Quả này bac minh dc cái này thì mất cái kia, có quả Cem-me-gia thì bỏ trống bù lại đc cái set 0 Z,.Nếu 2 cái này kết hợp vs nhau thì khỏi cần cúi mặt xuống set gốc nhể.. :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Quả này bac minh dc cái này thì mất cái kia, có quả Cem-me-gia thì bỏ trống bù lại đc cái set 0 Z,.Nếu 2 cái này kết hợp vs nhau thì khỏi cần cúi mặt xuống set gốc nhể..


cái cam mới k DIY dễ đàng được. Còn set Z em chơi đồng hồ so, lúc nào dùng lấy ra, k thì nắp vào để sét Z he he he he. 
Hôm nào rảnh chụp cái buồng cách âm, sản phẩm của bác Tuấn hói với em lên cho các bác chém tiếp.

----------


## biết tuốt

Em sẽ tìm cách lừa cha diy này hehe hoặc dùng wc cũng đuọc mà

----------


## diy1102

> Em sẽ tìm cách lừa cha diy này hehe hoặc dùng wc cũng đuọc mà


Wc này góc nhìn nó hẹp hơn và có cái cục gá đi kèm lên k sợ bụi, pôi bắn vào wc.

----------


## ít nói

em có bé này . logitech c920 có HD camera có auto focus cụ mua ko em để lại cho . hê hê yêu quý lắm nhưng vẫn mê tiền

----------


## Phạm Thành Nam

trước em có thấy cái bộ cam của cụ DIY trên mạng nó bán độ 200 300 $ thì phải, cái này nó còn nhiều chức năng lắm.

----------


## conga

> Em sẽ tìm cách lừa cha diy này hehe hoặc dùng wc cũng đuọc mà


Cụ nói trên này khác gì ''lậy ông con ở bụi này'' WC diy nhưng mà cái tâm góc kia làm kiểu gì nhỉ. Em là em muốn cái tâm vuông góc kia cơ,  đỡ phải mất công lấy thước rọi góc vuông.

----------


## diy1102

> Cụ nói trên này khác gì ''lậy ông con ở bụi này'' WC diy nhưng mà cái tâm góc kia làm kiểu gì nhỉ. Em là em muốn cái tâm vuông góc kia cơ,  đỡ phải mất công lấy thước rọi góc vuông.


Hihi cái cam đó đc gắn vào cục nhôm và đã chuẩn vuông rồi.
K biết cụ conga nói cái tâm vuông góc là gì vậy?

----------


## conga

> Hihi cái cam đó đc gắn vào cục nhôm và đã chuẩn vuông rồi.
> K biết cụ conga nói cái tâm vuông góc là gì vậy?


Cụ nhìn cái tâm đỏ này ko. Hồi còn sv bắn hafife ăn tiền ở Lê Thanh Nghị suốt,
Chả lẽ lấy bút kẻ lên. Có cái nì nghĩ ra cái mâm xoay hút chân không nữa thì ko còn gì nói. Đặt phôi lên và chỉnh bàn phím. Hạnh phúc là đây.

----------


## diy1102

Cái đó pần mềm có sẵn ta chỉ căn sao trục tâm của vuông góc với mặt bàn thôi.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Em giờ mới biết, cứ nghĩ cái Cam đó nó chuyên dụng chuyên để sét góc. Tại chưa sờ tận tay nên ko biết nó ntn. Thế này em dùng wc cũng đc. hi.

----------


## diy1102

> Em giờ mới biết, cứ nghĩ cái Cam đó nó chuyên dụng chuyên để sét góc. Tại chưa sờ tận tay nên ko biết nó ntn. Thế này em dùng wc cũng đc. hi.


Hihi dùng wc cũng đc mà. Chỉ là pải che chắn bụi, pôi bắn vào, gá nắp, căn chỉnh sao cho chuẩn thôi.

----------

conga

----------


## conga

Yes, để e nghiên cứu phát. Có cái wc ểu từ cái thời làm máy tính cho bọn thế hệ mới. 2.0 Mega chắc là đủ nhìn rõ đấy bác nhỉ. Xem mấy thằng tây có quả WC dài thồ lồ thích thế. mà của nó gắn cả hồng ngoại mới chất chứ.

----------


## Nam CNC

chưa hiểu dụng ý mấy bác muốn làm gì ??? tiến hành nhanh nhanh cho nó xong xem có mới gì không em học hỏi với.

----------


## diy1102

Có làm gì đâu anh Nam. Chỉ là sét gốc cho phôi và căn vuông cho khổ phôi nếu cần thôi ạ.

----------


## conga

Á...mũi khoan. :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Á...mũi khoan.


Cái này của tây chứ k pải của em.
Đây là cái lồng bàn mà bác Tuấn hói làm cho em đây ạ:

Có cái này em chụp vào con máy và để ngoài ban công chạy cả đêm, sáng dậy sớm vờ đi tập thể thục tầng trên tầng dưới và xuống phòng mấy ông quản lý và bảo vệ chơi nhưng k thấy ai nhìn mình với anh mắt khác và k thấy ai hỏi nhà mày có gì kêu cả đếm thế.
Tạm thời do bận nên dùng tạm cái đèn chiếu sáng bằng sợi đốt 60w hơi tốn điện. Mấy hôm nữa sang cụ ít nói chơi giàn đèn LED về nắp sau và sẽ bổ sung 2 camera, một để sét phôi, một để nhìn toàn cảnh qua wifi vì cái lồng bác Tuấn bác ý k thiết kế cho em cái ô mica hay kính để nhìn vào trong, thành là cứ đóng vào là .......

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này của tây chứ k pải của em.
> Đây là cái lồng bàn mà bác Tuấn hói làm cho em đây ạ:
> 
> Có cái này em chụp vào con máy và để ngoài ban công chạy cả đêm, sáng dậy sớm vờ đi tập thể thục tầng trên tầng dưới và xuống phòng mấy ông quản lý và bảo vệ chơi nhưng k thấy ai nhìn mình với anh mắt khác và k thấy ai hỏi nhà mày có gì kêu cả đếm thế.
> Tạm thời do bận nên dùng tạm cái đèn chiếu sáng bằng sợi đốt 60w hơi tốn điện. Mấy hôm nữa sang cụ ít nói chơi giàn đèn LED về nắp sau và sẽ bổ sung 2 camera, một để sét phôi, một để nhìn toàn cảnh qua wifi vì cái lồng bác Tuấn bác ý k thiết kế cho em cái ô mica hay kính để nhìn vào trong, thành là cứ đóng vào là .......


Ngon quá bác, tính control từ xa luôn. Bác thay đèn đi chứ cái đèn nó góp phần tăng nhiệt à.

----------

CKD, diy1102, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> Ngon quá bác, tính control từ xa luôn. Bác thay đèn đi chứ cái đèn nó góp phần tăng nhiệt à.


Tạm thời lúc đóng cửa lồng em tắt đèn đi ạ.
Điều khiển qua mạng để đóng tắt, khởi động thì không khó với em ạ. Nhưng pải chờ con C của bác Tuấn hói nó hình thành đã kakak hôm nay bác Tuấn chắc đang đi hót gạo nên k thấy vào chém thía.
Chuyện ngoài lề chút: Ngày trước em có tham gia làm IT cho một cty một thời gian. Ông xếp bắt em cài mấy phần mềm quản lý các máy trạm từ xa thế là được lệnh là em cài vào thôi. Rồi một hôm rảnh rỗi, em với ông xếp đó ngồi truy cập vào máy của mấy em hót gơ trong công ty xem các hót gơ đó làm gì và vô tình thấy được cô hót gơ đo nói chuyện yahoo với một anh bạn và anh bạn này tán tỉnh cô này. Các bác có biết em với ông xếp em làm gì k? em tạm thời chiếm quyền (nhưng mà k để cho cô hót gơ kia biết) và anh kia hỏi có đồng ý .... k? em vào ông xếp kia đề trả lời là ô sờ kê. Câu chuyện tiếp theo thế nào em k rõ nữa kakaka.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Sếp này lạm quyền quá, hehe may mà k có gì khác, e tưởng bác sắp kể c xxx  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Sếp này lạm quyền quá, hehe may mà k có gì khác, e tưởng bác sắp kể c xxx


Hihi k có gì lạm quyền cả ạ. Về quyên tắc là k đc làm việc riêng mà. Cty ai cũng biết là cty có giám sát từng máy hết, nhừng bình thường nếu em truy cập và điều khiển màn hình thì họ biết, nhưng em tạo cho họ cái màn giả, em thì dùng cái màn thật thôi. Cũng có nhiều chuyện hay lắm nhưng em k giám tiết lộ. Cả chuyện của xếp nữa kia.

----------


## conga

> Tạm thời lúc đóng cửa lồng em tắt đèn đi ạ.
> Điều khiển qua mạng để đóng tắt, khởi động thì không khó với em ạ. Nhưng pải chờ con C của bác Tuấn hói nó hình thành đã kakak hôm nay bác Tuấn chắc đang đi hót gạo nên k thấy vào chém thía.
> Chuyện ngoài lề chút: Ngày trước em có tham gia làm IT cho một cty một thời gian. Ông xếp bắt em cài mấy phần mềm quản lý các máy trạm từ xa thế là được lệnh là em cài vào thôi. Rồi một hôm rảnh rỗi, em với ông xếp đó ngồi truy cập vào máy của mấy em hót gơ trong công ty xem các hót gơ đó làm gì và vô tình thấy được cô hót gơ đo nói chuyện yahoo với một anh bạn và anh bạn này tán tỉnh cô này. Các bác có biết em với ông xếp em làm gì k? em tạm thời chiếm quyền (nhưng mà k để cho cô hót gơ kia biết) và anh kia hỏi có đồng ý .... k? em vào ông xếp kia đề trả lời là ô sờ kê. Câu chuyện tiếp theo thế nào em k rõ nữa kakaka.


Đã tìm ra thủ phạm hacks máy tính,hacks tài khoản bên thegioi...bác làm gì để bịt miệng em đi.. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Bác cho hỏi cái vỏ cách âm kia chất liệu của nó là gì, sao ko ko thấy cái nắp đậy. Bác DIY luôn cái hút bụi đi, em xem ở đâu đó mấy thằng tây chế cái hút,công suất vừa phải, tiết kiệm điện năng mà hiệu quả lắm.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Đã tìm ra thủ phạm hacks máy tính,hacks tài khoản bên thegioi...bác làm để bịt miệng em đi..


Em k đủ trình và gan để truy cập trái phép đâu ạ. Ngày trước bên kia có người nói admin biết pass đăng nhập của mod và thành viên, nhừng điều đó là rất khó ad bên đó k đủ trình để giải mã hóa, ad chỉ có quyền xóa, thay đổi pass mà thôi.

Một số main máy tính có chức năng bật tắt máy tính qua cổng mạng lên vc điều khiển máy tính cho máy cnc cũng k khó lắm.

----------

conga

----------


## lekimhung

> Em k đủ trình và gan để truy cập trái phép đâu ạ. Ngày trước bên kia có người nói admin biết pass đăng nhập của mod và thành viên, nhừng điều đó là rất khó ad bên đó k đủ trình để giải mã hóa, ad chỉ có quyền xóa, thay đổi pass mà thôi.
> 
> Một số main máy tính có chức năng bật tắt máy tính qua cổng mạng lên vc điều khiển máy tính cho máy cnc cũng k khó lắm.


Nếu là Admin thì không ai rãnh để giải mã pass của thành viên đâu bác ơi vì trong tay họ đang nắm quyền CSDL có thể xem trực tiếp được, mà có xem hết inbox của thành viên cũng không vấn đề gì, quan trọng là admin có quân tử hay không thôi à.

----------

diy1102

----------


## ít nói

> Đã tìm ra thủ phạm hacks máy tính,hacks tài khoản bên thegioi...bác làm gì để bịt miệng em đi..
> Bác cho hỏi cái vỏ cách âm kia chất liệu của nó là gì, sao ko ko thấy cái nắp đậy. Bác DIY luôn cái hút bụi đi, em xem ở đâu đó mấy thằng tây chế cái hút,công suất vừa phải, tiết kiệm điện năng mà hiệu quả lắm.


ồ hack được cả siêu máy tính chỉ bằng key logger  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
cai vụ đó em thấy buồn cười kinh

----------


## conga

> ồ hack được cả siêu máy tính chỉ bằng key logger 
> cai vụ đó em thấy buồn cười kinh


Em bị thích bác rồi đấy... :Smile: , con Laser kia có chủ rồi hả bác.

----------


## diy1102

sản phẩm hoàn thiện đầu tiên đây ợ:



Em thử độ ổn định của máy cũng như cái động cơ xe đạp kia thế nào. Thông số nhôm 6 dầy 15.5ly, ăn, khoét còn như trong hình, kích thước bao 270x250. Dao hợp kim phi 3, 4 me, cán 4, không tưới nguội; tốc độ sờ pín 4500k; tốc độ chạy 300mm/phút (thực tế chạy thấy toàn 320) ăn 0.3ly, over 1.5ly chạy hết 27 tiếng liên tục. hehe quá lâu các bác ạ, em sợ con máy của em không trụ được thế mà vẫn ra sản phẩm. Hù may thế. Mai em lại tăng tốc độ, độ ăn lên tiếp xem con máy em nó đang ở tầm nào hehehe

----------

anhcos, anhxco, biết tuốt, CKD, conga, Gamo, jimmyli, mig21, Nam CNC, nhatson, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Quá ngon so với qui định rồi Sếp ui. Cuối tuần em về em mời sếp bia, sếp nhá  :Smile: 
À em bảo Sếp này, bán cái bản vẽ này cho lão CKD có khi mình được chầu bia đấy, sếp nhở  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Quá ngon so với qui định rồi Sếp ui. Cuối tuần em về em mời sếp bia, sếp nhá 
> À em bảo Sếp này, bán cái bản vẽ này cho lão CKD có khi mình được chầu bia đấy, sếp nhở


Bản quyền thuộc sở hữu thuộc Bác này nên k được bán, xin cho tặng:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## conga

Có mũi loại nào để khi phay xong mình mài nó bóng soi gương được không cụ.

----------


## diy1102

> Có mũi loại nào để khi phay xong mình mài nó bóng soi gương được không cụ.


Hi hi có đấy cụ. còn do máy nữa. Máy em chưa đc ngon lắm, hôm nào rảnh tự lấy nó nâng cấp nó một số chỗ.
Bản quyền đây cho bác nào cần. Hehehe em k biết AutoCad nên em thiết kế, quản lý theo lớp bằng cái phần mềm của nợ này ạ:

Ps: Cái puly mica kia vẫn an toàn sau 27 tiếng chạy liên tục cụ nhé.

----------

Tuấn

----------


## anhxco

Ngon quá, e mần máy ra cũng cần như bác là mãn nguyện, chắc phải năn nỉ cụ Nam spín kiếm 1 cái spín giống cụ thôi.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Ngon quá, e mần máy ra cũng cần như bác là mãn nguyện, chắc phải năn nỉ cụ Nam spín kiếm 1 cái spín giống cụ thôi.


Kiếm cái đầu cắt thôi ợ. Mà em cũng k ngờ con đc xe đạp kia chạy được 27h liên mà chỉ hơi ấm ấm.

----------


## Nam CNC

27 tiếng gớm thiệt , em mà 2.7 tiếng thì em đập cái máy luôn hehehehe. Bác tăng tốc thì chịu khó ngồi xem 1/2 tiếng xem có dính dao không rồi hẳn đi chơi nhé , có ngày quay về thấy con dao cụt 1 khúc có mà ngồi khóc.


Cái chi tiết này em đưa về cái máy ve chai , 18000rpm , ăn 1 pass 1.5mm, tốc độ tầm 900mm/min thì chắc trong 2.7 tiếng là xong , mà em chơi dao 6mm 2 me nhích dao 5mm luôn cho nhanh... nhưng phải tưới nguội phèo phèo.

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> 27 tiếng gớm thiệt , em mà 2.7 tiếng thì em đập cái máy luôn hehehehe. Bác tăng tốc thì chịu khó ngồi xem 1/2 tiếng xem có dính dao không rồi hẳn đi chơi nhé , có ngày quay về thấy con dao cụt 1 khúc có mà ngồi khóc.
> 
> 
> Cái chi tiết này em đưa về cái máy ve chai , 18000rpm , ăn 1 pass 1.5mm, tốc độ tầm 900mm/min thì chắc trong 2.7 tiếng là xong , mà em chơi dao 6mm 2 me nhích dao 5mm luôn cho nhanh... nhưng phải tưới nguội phèo phèo.


Tại k tưới nguội với lại đóng lồng đi ngủ lên ăn mỏng cho nó an toàn. Em ăn 1ly, dao 4 tốc độ 300mm/p, over 3ly ạ thử rồi cũng thấy ổn ạ và nếu pay cái của nợ kia thì khoảng 5 tiếng. Nó lâu nữa là tại kinh nghiệm xuất đường dao kém nó mất thời gian nhiều cho cái khoản đâm lên đâm xuống ở mấy cái lỗ nhỏ nữa.

----------


## nhatson

cụ nghiên cứu cho chạy nhanh hơn, 300mm/min thì chậm quá, như để lên cái máy phay vạn năng roài

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ nghiên cứu cho chạy nhanh hơn, 300mm/min thì chậm quá, như để lên cái máy phay vạn năng roài


Hí hí cái sờ pín của em công lực nó hơi hạn chế ạ. Đi nhanh em, tua chậm em nghĩ dao nó k đủ quét.

----------


## conga

Không tưới nguội mình nhìn có vẻ ghê ghê,  nhưng mà lên hăm 7 tiếng thì nản thật. Lâu quá, hôm nay nghịch ngợm đc 6 cái bạc để độn vào cái khớp nối cho vừa 3 step của bác Huy, tốc độ spin 7000v/p, ăn dao 1mm,ko nhớ để tốc độ chạy bao nhiêu nhưgn làm 6 cái này độ 3-4p gì đó.Lúc làm thì cứ nghĩ là motor cốt 6, khớp nối 8, thế là oánh liều trong 6 ngoài 8. Lúc có thước ra đo cái cốt của step thì là 6,5. đến nhọ.

----------


## diy1102

> Không tưới nguội mình nhìn có vẻ ghê ghê,  nhưng mà lên hăm 7 tiếng thì nản thật. Lâu quá, hôm nay nghịch ngợm đc 6 cái bạc để độn vào cái khớp nối cho vừa 3 step của bác Huy, tốc độ spin 7000v/p, ăn dao 1mm,ko nhớ để tốc độ chạy bao nhiêu nhưgn làm 6 cái này độ 3-4p gì đó.Lúc làm thì cứ nghĩ là motor cốt 6, khớp nối 8, thế là oánh liều trong 6 ngoài 8. Lúc có thước ra đo cái cốt của step thì là 6,5. đến nhọ.


chủ yếu là test độ ổn định của máy là chính. Hơn nữa cụ cứ pay hạ nền một tấm bằng bàn tay đi sẽ rõ. Cái kia lâu là phần pay hạ nền thôi.

----------


## conga

Phay hạ nền mình cho ăn mỏng chạy nhanh chút ok mà. mà bác bảo có loại oánh nó hay mài nó sáng bóng là loại gì vậy? Có ảnh không ném lên đây em coi xem mặt ngang mũi dọc nó ntn? để em còn đi tăm rồi cướp chứ ko giật. hi

----------


## diy1102

> Phay hạ nền mình cho ăn mỏng chạy nhanh chút ok mà. mà bác bảo có loại oánh nó hay mài nó sáng bóng là loại gì vậy? Có ảnh không ném lên đây em coi xem mặt ngang mũi dọc nó ntn? để em còn đi tăm rồi cướp chứ ko giật. hi


Cụ lên hn đi là biết liền.

----------


## conga

> Cụ lên hn đi là biết liền.


Em cũng muốn lên lắm chứ, đi làm thì theo ca, ban ngày ban đêm có cả. Đươc cái công việc chỉ có ngồi quan sát 3 cái màn hình. Nhưng gần kín time, rảnh em vẫy xe đi nuôn.

----------


## thuhanoi

> sản phẩm hoàn thiện đầu tiên đây ợ:
> 
> 
> 
> Em thử độ ổn định của máy cũng như cái động cơ xe đạp kia thế nào. Thông số nhôm 6 dầy 15.5ly, ăn, khoét còn như trong hình, kích thước bao 270x250. Dao hợp kim phi 3, 4 me, cán 4, không tưới nguội; tốc độ sờ pín 4500k; tốc độ chạy 300mm/phút (thực tế chạy thấy toàn 320) ăn 0.3ly, over 1.5ly chạy hết 27 tiếng liên tục. hehe quá lâu các bác ạ, em sợ con máy của em không trụ được thế mà vẫn ra sản phẩm. Hù may thế. Mai em lại tăng tốc độ, độ ăn lên tiếp xem con máy em nó đang ở tầm nào hehehe


GHiền cái mũi dao của bác quá, chạy cả đêm không ai ngó mà dao không bị gì. Em chưa tìm ra con dao loại này được chạy toàn dính - phải canh chừng xịt RP7 liên tục. À mà trục motor xem lại nó 6.35 chứ không phải 6.5 đâu bác nhá

----------


## ít nói

> GHiền cái mũi dao của bác quá, chạy cả đêm không ai ngó mà dao không bị gì. Em chưa tìm ra con dao loại này được chạy toàn dính - phải canh chừng xịt RP7 liên tục. À mà trục motor xem lại nó 6.35 chứ không phải 6.5 đâu bác nhá


Theo kn của em bết ko phải do dao cụ. Mà là do chất nhôm cụ chạy. Nếu nó là 6061 chuẩn chạy 3 ngày chả cần ngó nếu nhôm 5052 chạy 2 p ngó dao 1 lần vì bết và nhôm cũng ko đều hở ra là thọt dao

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## diy1102

Hi đúng là nhôm 6 chuẩn thì k pải nghĩ, nhưng dao cũng góp pần cải thiện chuyện bết này nữa. Chạt nhôm em thấy có loại dao 3 me dùng rất ổn.

----------


## anhcos

Spindle đó mà chạy được thế này là quá dữ luôn rồi, mình cảm giác bác chỉnh cái Z chưa vuông góc lắm thì phải.
Nhôm 5 hay 6 thì cũng không cần tưới nguội, cứ dao hợp kim mà tương ngọt luôn.

Phần mềm cam bác xài ở trên là gì thế?

----------


## jimmyli

dao hợp kim gì mà không cần tưới nguội vậy? hix khổ cái máy em toàn chạy gỗ chạy nhôm 5052 pass 0.5 feedrate 500-800 vẫn ngon sài dao 3 4 lưỡi dùng cho máy phay đứng thì vẫn được nhưng ngặt nỗi phải chấm nước thường xuyên... cái thế của máy chưa chế được tưới nguội, bác cho em mục sở thị cái dao hợp kim cốt 4 3 li với để ra chợ hỏi xem thế nào  :Big Grin:  đang máu cái máy in 3d mà chưa gia công nhôm được nên cứ loay hoay mãi  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

Đây ạ. Cái này mũi 4 cán 6. Cái cán 4, mũi 3 tương tự:

----------

jimmyli

----------


## jimmyli

dao đó là dao 4 flat mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

cụ DIY chạy 27 tiếng thì kiên nhẫn quá , em chưa chạy nhôm 27 tiếng bao giờ  :Wink:   , 27 tiếng phải tưới bia chứ tưới nước  k ăn thua hehe
 trót cho chét cụ mần cái hệo thống tưới nguội thì mới tăng tốc đuọc , đằng nào vợ nó cũng đã cằn nhằn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> Hi hi có đấy cụ. còn do máy nữa. Máy em chưa đc ngon lắm, hôm nào rảnh tự lấy nó nâng cấp nó một số chỗ.
> Bản quyền đây cho bác nào cần. Hehehe em k biết AutoCad nên em thiết kế, quản lý theo lớp bằng cái phần mềm của nợ này ạ:


Phần mềm gì đây bác? Còn xuất gcode bác dùng chuong trình gì?

----------


## diy1102

> dao đó là dao 4 flat mà


Em có biết gì đâu đi mua bảo dao hợp kim 4 me thì nó bán cho thế về em cũng gọi thế ợ.



> cụ DIY chạy 27 tiếng thì kiên nhẫn quá , em chưa chạy nhôm 27 tiếng bao giờ   , 27 tiếng phải tưới bia chứ tưới nước  k ăn thua hehe
>  trót cho chét cụ mần cái hệo thống tưới nguội thì mới tăng tốc đuọc , đằng nào vợ nó cũng đã cằn nhằn rồi


Haha thì úp lồng đi ngủ mờ, lâu hay chóng thì ngủ dậy là có sản phẩm hehehe. Tưới nguội có rồi nhưng chưa tưới vì cũng muốn chuột bạch xem thế nào.




> Phần mềm gì đây bác? Còn xuất gcode bác dùng chuong trình gì?


Cái này là phần mềm chuyên đùng đề vẽ bản đồ nó cũng save/đọc, sửa trực tiếp file autocad được. Gcode em dùng artcam ạ.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## biết tuốt

cụ diy này đếch thèm vẽ 3d nên nhìn bản vẽ mới nhiều màu sắc , bản vẽ nhiều chi tiết tí nữa , hạ bậc nhiều tí nữa là lão này tầu hỏa nhập ma vì loạn màu hehe :Wink:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> cụ diy này đếch thèm vẽ 3d nên nhìn bản vẽ mới nhiều màu sắc , bản vẽ nhiều chi tiết tí nữa , hạ bậc nhiều tí nữa là lão này tầu hỏa nhập ma vì loạn màu hehe


Hehe tui tưởng tượng quen rồi hehehe. mà cũng có vấn đề gì lắm đâu, còn quản lý theo lớp nữa mà. Cái phần mềm này thích cũng dựng luôn 3D đc mà.

----------


## diy1102

Hôm nay tăng tốc nên 200% hôm qua:Cat may han:

----------

CKD, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

hix, ồn ào đấy chứ ah, thế mà cụ để 27h được ah
 :Frown:

----------


## diy1102

> hix, ồn ào đấy chứ ah, thế mà cụ để 27h được ah


Hihi cũng ồn ạ. Nhưng đấy là em mở nắp, âm thanh nó dồn vào cái máy quay, còn bình thường em đóng nắp thì nó đỡ ồn, để qua đêm đc cụ ạ.

----------


## CKD

Ké cái móng ngựa cho bác Tuấn

Toàn khổ phôi là vuông 330x330x25 nặng hơn 7kg.
Phần tròn bên trong móng ngựa đường kính 210.
Cục này sau khi thi công chỉ còn nặng 1.5kg.

----------

diy1102, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Thành phẩm đây các bác.. chủ yếu là em chộp tô mỳ..
Em là đại diện hình ảnh cho Colusa mà


Còn vài chi tiết nữa nó ở đây, *DIY là sự sáng tạo không ngừng*, click vào link để xem thêm  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

Sản phẩm tiép theo:
Mặt đầu bị lỗi kỹ thuật một chút nhưng k ảnh hưởng đến yêu cầu, d đang vận hành bị thợ phụ nhà em ra ấn nút cắt nguồn hộ bố.


Sau khi được góp ý của các anh em trên diễn đàn và mạnh dạn cho con máy ghẻ cày thì kết quả là tấm sau thời gian gia công mặt 1 hết 3h15' mặt sau hết 2h3' ợ.
Ps: cái này của em đang hơi năng hơn của bác CKD hi hi, em sẽ pay rỗng chỗ không cần thiết để giảm trọng lượng ạ.

----------

imechavn, nhatson, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

Sếp ui chuyển mấy cái này sang thớt máy hàn ống orbital cho vui đi sếp  :Smile: 
Riêng con mô tơ mình lắp đã 1,5kg roài, xong cái máy này chắc hơi nặng, cái sau ta rút kinh nghiệm sếp nhở  :Smile:

----------


## solero

Quá hãi với vụ 27 tiếng. Em thì chả chạy giống cụ nhưng mà em chạy 4000mm/phút. chả cần tưới nguội, nhôm dầy 10mm.

Khi vẽ có để TAB nhưng mà để mỏng quá nó chém hết luôn. Cái lỗ thứ 1 nó không mất TAB mà cái thứ 2 nó mất TAB nó bay cái vèooooo. Em còn đoán được nó bay ra đâu để quay video đón đầu nữa he he

----------

anhxco, diy1102, hoangv2, nhatson

----------


## diy1102

> Quá hãi với vụ 27 tiếng. Em thì chả chạy giống cụ nhưng mà em chạy 4000mm/phút. chả cần tưới nguội, nhôm dầy 10mm.
> 
> Khi vẽ có để TAB nhưng mà để mỏng quá nó chém hết luôn. Cái lỗ thứ 1 nó không mất TAB mà cái thứ 2 nó mất TAB nó bay cái vèooooo. Em còn đoán được nó bay ra đâu để quay video đón đầu nữa he he


Bác chém thế không cân sức rồi ạ. Trước tiên bác pải so sánh con máy của bác với của em đã hơ hơ hơ. E nghĩ người nhỏ làm việc nhỏ chứ ạ.

----------


## solero

Sorry bác em nghĩ nông quá. Nhưng bác đọc PM em nhé. hi hi

----------

diy1102

----------


## diy1102

> Sorry bác em nghĩ nông quá. Nhưng bác đọc PM em nhé. hi hi


hi hi bác, pải có nhiều bác chém em mới tiến bộ được chứ ạ. Đã đọc PM, rất cám ơn bác rất nhiều, nhưng sờ pín em là động cơ xe đạp 250w chỉ có 4.5k prm thui.

----------


## anhxco

> Sorry bác em nghĩ nông quá. Nhưng bác đọc PM em nhé. hi hi


hic, cho xem luôn cái máy đi cà rem!

----------


## Nam CNC

kem cắt 1 lớp bao nhiêu vậy ? sao thấy phoi bay ra nhỏ quá , lỗ xọc nhiều do ép chạy nhanh... mà sao tốc độ 4000 chậm vậy ? cái lỗ phi nhiêu cho tui tính toán hình học 1 chút , thấy chỉ tầm 2000 à. nếu 4000 thì tốc độ nhanh như máy datron M10 đó.

----------

solero

----------


## anhcos

> Quá hãi với vụ 27 tiếng. Em thì chả chạy giống cụ nhưng mà em chạy 4000mm/phút. chả cần tưới nguội, nhôm dầy 10mm.
> 
> Khi vẽ có để TAB nhưng mà để mỏng quá nó chém hết luôn. Cái lỗ thứ 1 nó không mất TAB mà cái thứ 2 nó mất TAB nó bay cái vèooooo. Em còn đoán được nó bay ra đâu để quay video đón đầu nữa he he


Ăn ngọt thật, dao ăn xuống liên tục thế kia rất hay, còn thêm vụ cái tab nữa, bác dùng pm cam gì đó, hay quá phải cố gắng học thôi.

----------


## diy1102

> Ăn ngọt thật, dao ăn xuống liên tục thế kia rất hay, còn thêm vụ cái tab nữa, bác dùng pm cam gì đó, hay quá phải cố gắng học thôi.


Cái tab k biết có pải cái chừa lại giữ pôi k. Nếu đúng thì trong artcam có ạ.
Ps: e k pải dân kỹ thụt, thi thoảng mày mò nên chỉ biết để sử dụng chứ chẳng biết gọi tên thế nào.

----------


## jimmyli

tab hay còn gọi môm na là cầu giữ phôi  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## solero

> Ăn ngọt thật, dao ăn xuống liên tục thế kia rất hay, còn thêm vụ cái tab nữa, bác dùng pm cam gì đó, hay quá phải cố gắng học thôi.


Ôi dào! có gì đâu hả cụ? Em dùng phần mềm còi Aspire còi thôi. Cắt 2D em hay dùng nó.

Cắt xuống liên tục em để ramping. Có lẽ vì lý do này mà tốc không đạt đủ 4000 trên file như bác Nam nói. Kết thúc quá trình ramping mới đạt được 4000, nếu nhìn kỹ sẽ thấy phát cuối nó lao nhanh hơn.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

trời vậy mà cái tiêu đề F4000 hết hồn cha , do dùng ramping nên nó phụ thuộc vào tốc độ của Z , và tốc độ dao ăn thẳng xuống nên mình cứ tưởng 4000 chứ em nó chạy không tới , em đoán cái lỗ đó tầm phi 40 , nên với tốc độ đó là 2000 hay hơn 2000 một ít. Mỗi lớp cắt bao nhiêu ? em không dám đùa với nhôm , có ngày tiêu con dao thiệt đó. Nếu có phun hơi dầu là phê nhất nhưng tốn tiền thấy bà.

Ai nói aspire là còi, cái đó nó chuyên cho 2 D  , nên nó đơn giản thôi chứ thuật toán nó có thua mấy cha kia đâu , nhưng co vẻ chuyên cho quảng cáo hay 2 D nên nó không có 1 số chương trình chuyên dụng phay cơ khí giống mấy cái video trên youtube.... nhưng với em tầm đó là quá đủ.

----------


## jimmyli

không biết mấy bác sao chứ em vẫn thiết kế 3D và suất file 3D bằng aspire nè, nó làm ra chủ yếu cho dân hobby nên giao diện đơn giản nhưng biết sài vẫn tốt, còn file hướng dẫn của nó trên youtube thì chỉ là 1 phần thôi còn bộ full hướng dẫn của nó đầy đủ lắm, mấy ông anh sài bản bao nhiêu vậy nếu chưa có bản mới thì bảo em up lên cho sài  :Big Grin:  nhiều chức năng mới lắm

----------


## solero

> trời vậy mà cái tiêu đề F4000 hết hồn cha , do dùng ramping nên nó phụ thuộc vào tốc độ của Z , và tốc độ dao ăn thẳng xuống nên mình cứ tưởng 4000 chứ em nó chạy không tới , em đoán cái lỗ đó tầm phi 40 , nên với tốc độ đó là 2000 hay hơn 2000 một ít. Mỗi lớp cắt bao nhiêu ? em không dám đùa với nhôm , có ngày tiêu con dao thiệt đó. Nếu có phun hơi dầu là phê nhất nhưng tốn tiền thấy bà.
> 
> Ai nói aspire là còi, cái đó nó chuyên cho 2 D  , nên nó đơn giản thôi chứ thuật toán nó có thua mấy cha kia đâu , nhưng co vẻ chuyên cho quảng cáo hay 2 D nên nó không có 1 số chương trình chuyên dụng phay cơ khí giống mấy cái video trên youtube.... nhưng với em tầm đó là quá đủ.


không đủ 4000 nhưng cũng được hơn 3000 1 tẹo. Khi nào có việc phay tiếp em để 5000 ramping còn 4000 cho cụ coi he he

Cái này là 80% của 4000:

----------


## anhcos

Thôi thì thử Aspire xem sao, trước giờ dùng Lazycam chuối lắm, nhưng lười học cái khác.

----------


## anhcos

> không biết mấy bác sao chứ em vẫn thiết kế 3D và suất file 3D bằng aspire nè, nó làm ra chủ yếu cho dân hobby nên giao diện đơn giản nhưng biết sài vẫn tốt, còn file hướng dẫn của nó trên youtube thì chỉ là 1 phần thôi còn bộ full hướng dẫn của nó đầy đủ lắm, mấy ông anh sài bản bao nhiêu vậy nếu chưa có bản mới thì bảo em up lên cho sài  nhiều chức năng mới lắm


Bác up lên luôn cho ae khỏi mất công tìm... tks trước nhá

----------


## diy1102

Khoe tiếp mấy cái cơ cấu kẹp ống của máy hàn ống hàn:



Cái này em chạy ăn 0.5, tốc độ 800, dao 4ly, over 3ly, hi hi có lẽ với con máy này tốc độ như thế là tới hạn rồi ạ.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

----chắc là tới hạn , em nghe tiếng rung của nó muốn rụng rún.

Nhìn bàn tay cha nào thấy ghét , làm cơ khí bày đặt để móng tay dài , bộ để móc ...... mũi hay móc đí....... vậy cha?

Còn như cha solero chẳng biết ăn sâu bao nhiêu , nhưng cũng phê , nhưng sao chiều đi ngang cái máy rung hơn vậy ? chắc kết cấu router nó phải thế. Chạy nhanh thô thì được chứ chạy nhanh kiểu đó kích thước không chính xác cao.

----------


## diy1102

> ----chắc là tới hạn , em nghe tiếng rung của nó muốn rụng rún.
> 
> Nhìn bàn tay cha nào thấy ghét , làm cơ khí bày đặt để móng tay dài , bộ để móc ...... mũi hay móc đí....... vậy cha?
> 
> Còn như cha solero chẳng biết ăn sâu bao nhiêu , nhưng cũng phê , nhưng sao chiều đi ngang cái máy rung hơn vậy ? chắc kết cấu router nó phải thế. Chạy nhanh thô thì được chứ chạy nhanh kiểu đó kích thước không chính xác cao.


hehe em có làm cơ khí đâu, em chỉ ghịch cơ khí thôi.

----------


## jimmyli

k hiểu sao k post bài được cứ bị báo lỗi " TRANG WEB NÀY KHÔNG TỒN TẠI"
thôi thì trích dẫn ở đây admin vào thì chuyển giúp em



> Những tưởng chỉ có 1 mình em sài aspire giờ mới biết có thêm nhiều người sử dụng nữa, thấy mấy anh em sài bản cũ chức năng hạn chế và giao diện hơi rối nên mạn phép upload bản mới nhất của 1 trong bộ phần mềm của hãng vetric chuyên dùng cho ae nghiệp dư quốc tế cũng như VN :d, 
> ưu điểm      : - dễ sử dụng vọc vẹo đơn giản nhưng đầy đủ chức năng của 1 CAM soft chuyên nghiệp  có thể dùng để thiết kế file 3D trực tiếp
>                   - cho phép tự viết mã nguồn tạo toolpath và ứng dụng theo cách riêng của mình dưới dạng ngôn ngữ LUA ( hình như mach4 cũng sài ngôn ngữ này thì phải !?) tuy nhiên chỉ là các ứng dụng mở rộng riêng thôi k phải can thiệp vào core của trương trình
>                   - có đội hình update ***** cho mọi người thường xuyên kể cả V5.0 sắp tới đã được lên kế hoạch *****  ( <== em thích cái này nhất hehe, yên tâm diễn đàn cncprovn sẽ được cập nhật liên tục các bản mới nhất của nó )
> khuyết điểm : - khi thiết kế 3d cũng có những chức năng chưa được bằng jdpaint nhưng nếu biết cách vẫn làm được có điều hơi lâu
>                    - vì quá đơn giản nên cần nhiều thao tác hơn để tạo ra sự phức tạp  nói chung amater về CAM cũng có thể sử dụng tốt khỏi cần phải mất nhiều thời gian vọc vẹo, 
>                    - xuất gcode file nhỏ hơi lâu vì core của phần mềm được viết để sử dụng trên cấu hình yếu, chưa thấy bị lỗi khi xuất code cho file to như jdpaint ( em đã thử nghiệm 1 bức xâu 50mm bức vườn địa đàn ai có bức này thi biết độ nhấp nhô của nó liền, vs khổ max là 2m5x5m k thấy bị out mặc dù cái lap cùi lúc đó vẫn sài 1 cửa sổ aspire khác để xuất code cho hình khác), đây chỉ là nhận xét chủ quan của em khi sử dụng nó tầm gần 2 năm rồi nên chia sẻ cho anh em amater k phải nhà sản xuất máy và các họa sĩ chuyên vẽ file mà vẫn có thể tự mình tạo gcode 2d 3d và thiết kế tranh cho riêng mình 
> 
> Cuối cùng là câu chuối nhất nhưng vẫn phải nói ra: NẾU PHẦN MỀM CÓ THỂ KIẾM CHO BẠN NHIỀU TIỀN THÌ HÃY BỎ TIỀN RA MUA NÓ 
> ...

----------

anhcos

----------


## solero

> Còn như cha solero chẳng biết ăn sâu bao nhiêu , nhưng cũng phê , nhưng sao chiều đi ngang cái máy rung hơn vậy ? chắc kết cấu router nó phải thế. Chạy nhanh thô thì được chứ chạy nhanh kiểu đó kích thước không chính xác cao.


Ăn sâu stepdown 1mm lão Nam ạ. Gá phôi vào cái bàn lót bằng formex thì gì mà chả rung hả lão.

----------


## anhcos

> T


Bác cho hỏi cái cục màu xanh kia bác chế như thế nào, ban đầu nó có cái đầu côn, vậy bác tiện nó xuống rồi đóng cái đầu collet vào hay là thay luôn cái đầu côn kia vậy?

----------


## diy1102

> Bác cho hỏi cái cục màu xanh kia bác chế như thế nào, ban đầu nó có cái đầu côn, vậy bác tiện nó xuống rồi đóng cái đầu collet vào hay là thay luôn cái đầu côn kia vậy?


Cái collet kia nó côn sẵn. Chuẩn hết chỉ ráp vào ạ.

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Hay quá ta, bác mua con đó ở đâu thế, mà đầu côn đó tên quy cách của nó gọi thế nào bác, ra ngoài đi mua biết số nói người ta mới bán được.

----------


## diy1102

Bác hỏi any Nam CNC và bác cuili gì đó sẽ rõ ạ. Vì cái collet của tàu, đầu cắt của anh Nam, em về chỉ xài thôi.

----------


## diy1102

Đi công tác chả được việc gì ra hồn. Buồn ngồi lôi mấy ảnh con máy cùi úp cho khí thế:
DIY cái sét z zero:


Test cái cam sét phôi:


Ánh sáng và màn hình cùi quá.
Hôm nào E DIY tiếp quả đầu dò nữa cho hoành

----------

anhcos, linhdt1121

----------


## mig21

> không biết mấy bác sao chứ em vẫn thiết kế 3D và suất file 3D bằng aspire nè, nó làm ra chủ yếu cho dân hobby nên giao diện đơn giản nhưng biết sài vẫn tốt, còn file hướng dẫn của nó trên youtube thì chỉ là 1 phần thôi còn bộ full hướng dẫn của nó đầy đủ lắm, mấy ông anh sài bản bao nhiêu vậy nếu chưa có bản mới thì bảo em up lên cho sài  nhiều chức năng mới lắm


cho a xin bản mới với Lỳ, có thêm link down file hướng dẫn càng tốt, a cũng đang sài aspire

----------


## linhdt1121

về rồi hả a,con máy này "tích hợp" nhiều ghê,hôm nào về chỉ e mấy đường,e cũng "trang bị" cho em yêu sắp ra lò ... vào năm sau  :Big Grin:

----------

diy1102

----------


## jimmyli

@mig21 em có up link lên rồi đó ở bài viết #409

----------


## emptyhb

Sao em gọi bác không được? mai em xuống HN ăn cưới, tiện thể lấy pump luôn, có gì bác liên lạc lại em với nhé

----------


## anhcos

> Đi công tác chả được việc gì ra hồn. Buồn ngồi lôi mấy ảnh con máy cùi úp cho khí thế:
> DIY cái sét z zero:


Cởi chút đồ đi bác, xem mới phê... để ae còn học hỏi nữa.

----------


## conga

> Sao em gọi bác không được? mai em xuống HN ăn cưới, tiện thể lấy pump luôn, có gì bác liên lạc lại em với nhé


Mai em cũng đi ăn cưới  :Smile:  tưởng hôm trước bác lấy pump luôn rồi chứ? có dịp em đào tung nhà cụ này nên kiếm đồ.

----------


## anhxco

Lâu lâu lôi bài của các bác ra đọc lại để lấy kinh nghiệm, tự dung phát hiện ra... cái bôi màu đỏ giờ sao rồi bác chủ! :Smile:

----------


## diy1102

> Lâu lâu lôi bài của các bác ra đọc lại để lấy kinh nghiệm, tự dung phát hiện ra... cái bôi màu đỏ giờ sao rồi bác chủ!


Hihi nó vẫn để không thôi ợ. Nó là cái trong spin giống của bác quang bán, nhưng cái của e chạy qua bánh răng chứ k trực tiếp từ mo tor. Cái đâug kẹp mũi mua của bác văn quý bị mất colett em đi tiện lại và đóng cái đầu kẹp mũi của spim 300w DC của tàu vào dùng, nhưng cũng tháo ra mất tiêu. Tóm lại, còn cả cái spin nhưng k có đầu kẹp mũi nên vẫn để k.

----------


## anhxco

Ủa, con này như của Q có collect sẵn mà, bác k dung ththôi nhượng lại để e yêu khoa học. Hihi

----------


## diy1102

> Ủa, con này như của Q có collect sẵn mà, bác k dung ththôi nhượng lại để e yêu khoa học. Hihi


Hihi em mua của bác vanquy là có nhưng khi nhận hàng k có mới đau ạ. 
K có bác lấy k thì em để lại cho.

----------


## jimmyli

diy1102 cái spindle đó bao nhiêu W vậy vẫn còn cái eru bóp dao chứ, nếu bể gạch thì báo giá cho mình nhá  :Big Grin:

----------


## diy1102

> diy1102 cái spindle đó bao nhiêu W vậy vẫn còn cái eru bóp dao chứ, nếu bể gạch thì báo giá cho mình nhá


130w bác ạ. Nó k còn cái bóp bóp dao đâu bác ạ.

----------


## jimmyli

ý mình là con eru gai để cố định colect ( cái bóp dao) vào cái trục đó >"<

----------

